# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2012



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## CptRena (1 Dez 2012 às 12:28)

O GFS andou a tomar uns _speeds_


+120 Thu 06/12 06H 24 SSO 57 SO 4.2 19 7.4 553 1470 5650 13.0 90 4.3 -15.4 1015.1 100 2000
+123 Thu 06/12 09H 25 SO 71 SOO 12.7 19 5.7 553 1475 5651 13.4 93 6.0 -16.1 1015.3 99 2200
+126 Thu 06/12 12H 16 SO 52 OSO 20.0 70 4.2 552 1476 5644 13.9 94 5.7 -16.4 1014.6 100 2150
+129 Thu 06/12 15H 13 SSO 45 O 6.0 71 4.3 552 1463 5628 14.1 91 5.5 -16.3 1013.1 100 2100


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2012 às 12:47)

O modelos têm estado a colocar uma depressão interessante para o final da semana que vai entrar. 56mm no litoral norte não é anormal.


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2012 às 01:49)

*Analise de médio e longo prazo-*

Durante esta semana a tendencia é de bloqueio no Atlantico e nos EUA, e de manutenção de um cavado na Europa Ocidental em direcção ao Mediterraneo.

Portugal continental e os Açores serão afectados por uma depressão algo intensa, bem carregada de ar tropical, que deverá andar aos ziguezagues passando pelos Açores na 2f-4f, onde trará uma situação de ventos forte e precipitação intensa por vezes acompanhada de trovoada, e depois chegará ao Continente pelo final da semana, mais fraca..mas ainda com alguma instabilidade.

Associada a esta depressão no Atlantico e á sua interacção com os cavados mais a leste na Europa, Portugal continental ficará sob influencia de uma complexa região frontal, que separa ar frio a norte do ar mais quente que vai sendo empurrado pela depressão nos Açores ( com uma ajudinha do AA)...esta região frontal deverá causar precipitações fracas mas persistentes em especial no norte.

Na Madeira o AA deverá manter o tempo estavel.







:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


*
No longo prazo*

Até dia 7-9 espera-se este padrão complexo, com bloqueio no Atlantico e injecção de ar mais quente nas latitude médias do Atlantico e pelos EUA...este tipo de padrão não é favoravel ao establecimento de uma faixa de ciclogeneses no leste dos EUA, mas sim de uma situação de zonalidade fraca em todo o hemisferio ocidental.


Entretanto espera-se que começe a haver uma movimentação do vortice polar desde o Alaska em direcção ao Atlantico ( o el niño fraco e o PDO- ajudam a isto), enquanto do lado Europeu os restos do cavado desta semana começam a bloquear sobre a dorsal que sobe a leste do vortice e a outra dorsal que entretanto subiu e pegou ao AT Siberiano..gerando um bloqueio poderosissimo sobre a Asia.

Dada a presença de ar energético nos EUA e no Atlantico, prevejo que teremos uma reactivação da frente polar, com o avanço de varias perturbações para SE sobre os EUA  e o Atlantico.

Portanto, a começar pela America do norte, teremos o desenvolvimento de uma faixa de instabilidade associada á entrada do vortice Polar, com a formação de boas depressões na fronteira das massas de ar:






Este processo vai-se alastrar ao Atlantico:






Enquanto no Polo e na Siberia se acentua o bloqueio...o que empurra para o Atlantico, onde há muita energia, uma grande bolsa do vortice polar, facilitando e muito a entrada num padrão de zonal forte a latitudes baixas com formação de fortes tempestades Atlanticas.

Enquanto isto sucede, o AA respoderá ficando bastante forte numa faixa entre a Bermuda e a Madeira.


Portanto, aquela ideia de situação bloqueada e quase imprevisivel está a desvanecer.
Agora começam a surgir indicios que teremos mais uma semana, ou uma semana e pouco de padrão completamente desnorteado no Atlantico, mas que depois, para meados de Dezembro, acabará subitamente com o establecimento de uma zonal forte e extensa.

*Isto leva-me a crer que o periodo central deste mês, e talvez uma porção da ultima dezena de dias do mês, venham a ser bastante chuvosos e activos, especialmente nos Açores e em boa parte do continente, com maior enfase no norte e centro.
Na RAM..Dezembro poderá ser um mês em geral tranquilo, pouco chuvoso e ameno.*

Bem...como é que isto se integra na previsão sazonal...bom, acontece que a tendencia para Dez-Fev favorece mais um AA a emergir na zona dos Açores, com entradas de NW mais frias na PI, e talvez alguma actividade, como nos invernos de 09-10 e 10-11, a surgir na RAM para NE em direcção á PI.
Portanto, algo diferente daquilo que poderá vir para meados deste mês, mas não muito diferente daquilo que temos tido desde finais de Outubro.
Acho que o padrão de finais de Outubro e Novembro regressará lá para finais deste mês...e entrará depois por Janeiro.

Esta quebra de padrão a meio de Dez deve-se provavelmente ao facto de termos tido cerca de 2 meses com circulação atmosferica estavel, que esgotou a energia nos locais onde estavam a incidir as faixas de ciclogenese, e acumulou muita onde predominava o bloqueio anticiclonico...sucede que para equilibrar por vezes forma-se estes grandes movimentos atmosféricos que geram a quebras do padrão.
Portanto..um padrão sazonal é algo que nos é dado pelas teleconexões, que indicam que a atmosfera tenderá a comportar-se preferencialmente de um certo modo, mas não significa que  pelo meio surja uma ou outra fuga ao padrão geral...no nosso caso, tenho ideia que lá para finais de Dezembro poderá voltar este padrão de Novembro...talvez com um bom evento frio e humido de NW..quem sabe um bom nevão na passagem de ano hehe


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2012 às 11:13)

stormy disse:


> Portanto, aquela ideia de situação bloqueada e quase imprevisivel está a desvanecer.
> Agora começam a surgir indicios que teremos mais uma semana, ou uma semana e pouco de padrão completamente desnorteado no Atlantico, mas que depois, para meados de Dezembro, acabará subitamente com o establecimento de uma zonal forte e extensa.
> 
> *Isto leva-me a crer que o periodo central deste mês, e talvez uma porção da ultima dezena de dias do mês, venham a ser bastante chuvosos e activos, especialmente nos Açores e em boa parte do continente, com maior enfase no norte e centro.
> Na RAM..Dezembro poderá ser um mês em geral tranquilo, pouco chuvoso e ameno.*



De momento, o que dizem os modelos para meados do mês:

*Média do ensemble do GFS:*











Atlântico completamente bloqueado, storm-track Terra Nova - Islândia, calmaria total nos Açores, no continente só teríamos algo de interessante em forma de cut-off vinda de norte ou do Mediterrâneo.

*Média do ensemble do GEM-CMC:*











Semelhante ao GFS, mas com tendência ainda mais forte.

*Média do ensemble do ECMWF:*






Só chega às 240 horas, mas nota-se claramente a tendência para bloqueio a meio do Atlântico, se bem que haja ali uma zona junto aos Açores com ligeiro cavamento, que indicia que alguns membros estejam a colocar ali uma cut-off. Nota-se também a dorsal a começar a subir junto à costa leste americana, o que geralmente origina um padrão que rechaça as depressões da Terra Nova para NE, em direcção à Islândia, ficando o Atlântico bloqueado.

Claro que são tudo tendências dos modelos a muito longo prazo, mas tanta concordância e o historial recente (este ano têm andado bastante bons a prever o padrão global) apontam de forma clara para um bloqueio no Atlântico (resta saber o seu lugar exacto).

O que eu acho que vai ocorrer (deixa-me lá arriscar outra vez, a semana passada saiu furada a minha previsão a longo prazo):

Fazendo fé na média do ensemble do ECMWF, os centros de acção estão até bem definidos, o que indica um grau de confiança elevado, teremos:

- Vórtice polar claramente desviado para a América;
- Anticiclone siberiano bastante forte, um padrão típico de fevereiro, bastante inusual em dezembro;
- Bloqueio algures no Atlântico, ainda indefinido ao certo;
- Cavado na Europa Central.






*Se* este padrão se confirmar, teremos frio na Europa, que dependendo da posição do bloqueio atlântico pode ou não afectar a Europa Ocidental. Seria inevitável a união entre o anticiclone dos Açores e o Siberiano, através do norte da Escandinávia. Entre eles uma vasta região fria e depressionária centrada na Europa Central ou no Mediterrâneo.
Tanto o ensemble do GFS como o do GEM mantêm este padrão bem para lá das 240 horas, sendo que a previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF o mantém até ao Natal.

Isto é uma análise do padrão global, é impossível extrapolá-la para a previsão do estado do tempo a nível local. Por cá, o mais provável é que tenhamos tempo seco, mais ou menos frio, dependendo da posição do bloqueio atlântico, mas a esta distância é impossível saber se seríamos afectados por uma cut-off vinda do Atlântico, do Mediterrâneo ou de norte.


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Dez 2012 às 12:12)

David sf disse:


> De momento, o que dizem os modelos para meados do mês:
> 
> *Média do ensemble do GFS:*
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver se esse bloqueio não dura muito tempo, porque pareçe-me semelhante ao ano passado, mas estou bem positivo em relação á segunda metade do mês


----------



## trovoadas (2 Dez 2012 às 13:58)

Para já parece que teremos alguma precipitação na semana que vem. Terça-feira uma frente de fraca actividade deverá deixar precipitação fraca a moderada nas regiões do Norte e Centro (mais no litoral). Há também a possibilidade de neve nas montanhas do Norte. O IM anuncia uma cota de neve entre os 1400/1600m baixando ao longo da manhã para 800/1000m mas já numa situação de aguaceiros fracos.
Depois lá para Sexta-feira uma frente já com mais actividade deverá afectar todo o país mas com maior incidência nas regiões a Norte do eixo Lisboa-Portalegre, isto no que toca a precipitação. 

Daí em diante é que parece que entra o bloqueio mas numa situação ainda muito indefinida(não parece ser para durar muito tempo...), mas pronto é uma previsão a médio/longo prazo por isso mais vale cingir-nos à previsão para esta semana que parece não vir a ser assim tão má


----------



## boneli (2 Dez 2012 às 15:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Para já parece que teremos alguma precipitação na semana que vem. Terça-feira uma frente de fraca actividade deverá deixar precipitação fraca a moderada nas regiões do Norte e Centro (mais no litoral). Há também a possibilidade de neve nas montanhas do Norte. O IM anuncia uma cota de neve entre os 1400/1600m baixando ao longo da manhã para 800/1000m mas já numa situação de aguaceiros fracos.
> Depois lá para Sexta-feira uma frente já com mais actividade deverá afectar todo o país mas com maior incidência nas regiões a Norte do eixo Lisboa-Portalegre, isto no que toca a precipitação.
> 
> Daí em diante é que parece que entra o bloqueio mas numa situação ainda muito indefinida(não parece ser para durar muito tempo...), mas pronto é uma previsão a médio/longo prazo por isso mais vale cingir-nos à previsão para esta semana que parece não vir a ser assim tão má



Concordo em pleno...para já esta semana teremos alguma chuva pelo menos no Norte e Centro. 
Quando olho para os modelos a partir da próxima semana, frio com fartura e  pelo que os colegas mais exeprientes vão dizendo aqui também o confirmam, pois é o que os modelos atualmente mostram, mas eu ( falo por mim) não dou grande valor ao que os modelos mostram de 5 dias para a frente. Mas dá para sonhar como por exemplo ter-mos a ISO -4/-6 em cima de nós lá para dia 15 (segundo o GFS).

Um bom Domingo para todos.


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Dez 2012 às 19:04)

boneli disse:


> ... mas eu ( falo por mim) não dou grande valor ao que os modelos mostram de 5 dias para a frente. Mas dá para sonhar como por exemplo ter-mos a ISO -4/-6 em cima de nós lá para dia 15 (segundo o GFS).



Grande Boneli. Nesta situação os 5 dias são um limite razoável, além do qual é muito arriscado. Noutras sinópticas poderemos ir bem mais além mas neste caso, nesta semana, os 5 dias são um máximo de segurança

Para teres uma ideia ainda acho muito indefinido a intensidade do pseudo-evento de 5ª-6ª feira, aquela depressão que parecia forte está cada vez  menos cavada. A intensidade e localização a precipitação... não é de arriscar.
O GFS está a ser inconstante na sua modelação. 

o desenrolar do resto do mês que o David SF e Stormy têm discutido está muito dependente do final desta semana e do desatar da depressão e encaixar/encher da AA.

por acaso vou estar bastante atento, não por esperar um evento, mas para ver o desenrolar desta meada.


----------



## boneli (2 Dez 2012 às 19:21)

c.bernardino disse:


> ...o desenrolar do resto do mês que o David SF e Stormy têm discutido está muito dependente do final desta semana e do desatar da depressão e encaixar/encher da AA.
> 
> por acaso vou estar bastante atento, não por esperar um evento, mas para ver o desenrolar desta meada.



Então vamos esperar pelo final da semana e ver o que eles dizem...gosto de ver o que escrevem e aprendo muito com eles e outros foristas. 
Atenção eu falo muito no GFS porque para mim é o modelo mais fácil de intrepertar, visto que no ECM não consigo intrepertar a precipitação.
 Até lá venha a desejada  que pouca ou muita continua a fazer falta ( continuo a ver as albufeiras por aqui ainda muito em baixo )


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2012 às 22:37)

Eu na minha opinião, que é diferente e algo oposta á do DavidSF, acredito que para meados ou mesmo até finais de Dezembro poderemos ter um padrão de circulação perturbada de Oeste.






Cada vez mais há bloqueio a desenvolver-se no longo termo, numa faixa entre a Gronelandia e porções da Asia, e parace ser algo solido.

Estamos a olhar para um possivel evento de desintegração do vortice polar, mas acompanhado por um padrão que estimula a aparição entre o Canadá e o UK de uma faixa intensa de actividade associada a uma porção mais activa do vortice polar.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2012 às 23:03)

stormy disse:


> Eu na minha opinião, que é diferente e algo oposta á do DavidSF, acredito que para meados ou mesmo até finais de Dezembro poderemos ter um padrão de circulação perturbada de Oeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E essa situação o que é que significa para Portugal? 
Desde já obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Dez 2012 às 21:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> E essa situação o que é que significa para Portugal?
> Desde já obrigado pela explicação!



Um bloqueio na região da Gronelândia e latitudes mais elevadas em princípio "obriga" o storm-track a desviar para Sul. Assim, esse padrão é favorável a uma circulação zonal a latitudes mais baixas que o normal, podendo eventualmente estabelecer um fluxo de Oeste em Portugal continental e também nos Açores. Normalmente esta circulação está associada a tempo chuvoso e ameno, com depressões atlânticas a entrar pelo continente. Algo desde género:





Porém, e como muito bem explicou o David, nem tudo aponta para que tal aconteça a meados deste mês. Eu apostaria mais para o final do mês/Janeiro para que se estabeleça algo deste género. Mas vale o que vale...


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Dez 2012 às 22:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Um bloqueio na região da Gronelândia e latitudes mais elevadas em princípio "obriga" o storm-track a desviar para Sul. Assim, esse padrão é favorável a uma circulação zonal a latitudes mais baixas que o normal, podendo eventualmente estabelecer um fluxo de Oeste em Portugal continental e também nos Açores. Normalmente esta circulação está associada a tempo chuvoso e ameno, com depressões atlânticas a entrar pelo continente. Algo desde género:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado. Esta situação com uma anomalia negativa na temperatura era favorável a alguns eventos de neve, não seria?


----------



## João Sousa (3 Dez 2012 às 22:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> Obrigado. Esta situação com uma anomalia negativa na temperatura era favorável a alguns eventos de neve, não seria?


Havendo em perspectiva uma anomalia negativa da temperatura, o mais provável é que venhamos a ter um mês de Dezembro relativamente seco. Mais uma vez a a metáfora da manta adequa-se na perfeição. "Tapa de um lado, destapa do outro".
Um abraço


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Dez 2012 às 23:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Obrigado. Esta situação com uma anomalia negativa na temperatura era favorável a alguns eventos de neve, não seria?



Esta situação não seria favorável a eventos de neve, pois o fluxo de oeste resultaria num transporte de massas de ar mais quente, oceânica. Traria muita chuva, mas as temperaturas seriam amenas. 

O ideal para haver grandes nevões é o estabelecimento de entradas húmidas de Noroeste, onde o ar é marítimo mas bastante mais fresco. Esse padrão exige um storm-track a latitudes um pouco mais elevadas, pela zona do UK/ Golfo da Biscaia, mas perto o suficiente para afectar o continente:





Neste caso, teríamos um excelente nevão a cotas médias. O frio no entanto não seria suficiente para nevar a cotas baixas. 

Para nevar em cotas baixas ou temos uma entrada bem fria de Norte com alguma precipitação (geralmente nunca é muita nestes casos), ou uma entrada húmida de W/SW mas com muito ar frio ainda instalado à superfície de uma entrada fria anterior, como aconteceu algumas vezes em 2010, se não me engano. Entradas de leste no Inverno são as mais frias, mas geralmente falta precipitação.

Como disse o João Sousa, infelizmente no nosso país o tipo de circulação associada a grande pluviosidade não está associada a baixas temperaturas e vice-versa...


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Dez 2012 às 23:45)

João Sousa disse:


> Havendo em perspectiva uma anomalia negativa da temperatura, o mais provável é que venhamos a ter um mês de Dezembro relativamente seco. Mais uma vez a a metáfora da manta adequa-se na perfeição. "Tapa de um lado, destapa do outro".
> Um abraço



João, penso que o cenário de anomalia negativa na temperatura não seja consensual. Eu não arriscava muito nisso.
Repara nas discordâncias enormes que existem a médio prazo (2 semanas) . Penso que a incerteza paira.

Ontem um colega referiu que o GFS colocava iso -4 em 1/2 de Portugal (para meio d mês). Hoje pufff cadê?

We can never trust the weather, como dizem os ingleses.
Repara na cautela usada pelo Jorge_scp.

Não vejo nada definido para além do próximo fim de semana

yours,


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2012 às 02:04)

Só mais um apontamento relativamente ao "debate".

Para haver anomalia negativa temos de ter algum período, maior ou menor com temperaturas abaixo da média. Se tivermos, por exemplo 3 semanas de temperatura na média, e *uma delas abaixo desta*, teremos uma anomalia negativa no final do mês.
Até podemos ter a 2ª metade do mês de dezembro com muita chuva, sem frio, e terminar o mês com anomalia negativa das temperaturas.

Boa noite


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2012 às 19:30)

Eu nem preciso de ver os modelos para perceber se mostram algo ou não... basta visitar o MeteoPT e verificar o movimento do tópico... quando não há post´s... mau... muito mau! 

Para os amantes do frio e da neve não se vislumbra nada de significativo já até quase a semana do Natal... Tempo "ameno" com temperaturas na media ou ligeiramente acima é o que me parece que vem...







Já se sabe que no clima "aborrecido" que temos, frio e instabilidade não se combinam com a frequência que desejariamos, entre um Natal chuvoso e ameno ou frio e seco, mil vezes frio e seco... vamos ver...


----------



## cova beira (4 Dez 2012 às 19:54)

ao contrário do que parece as condições que se estão a formar podem trazer uma segunda metade do mês muito interessante e de encontro às previsões sazonais, na europa está garantido para a semana uma situação retrograda que poderá ou não afectar portugal dependendo de outros factores como a colocação do Ant escandinavo e posicionamento das depressões atractoras de frio.

média dos ensembles do gfs a não muitas horas de distância


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Dez 2012 às 21:02)

Lamento mas não consigo ver nada de especial na situação apresentada. Teremos iso 8ºC por cima da maior parte de portugal...

Para além dessa data realmente somos "congelados" mas a esta distância... tenho imensas dúvidas. O GFS já se fartou de prometer destas coisas e não se confirmam. ainda falta mais de uma semana para 12 de Dezembro ...

Volto a afirmar que só no final desta semana/fim de semana vamos vislumbrar o que se poderá passar nesse "meio" de mês de Dezembro.


----------



## cova beira (4 Dez 2012 às 21:38)

c.bernardino disse:


> Lamento mas não consigo ver nada de especial na situação apresentada. Teremos iso 8ºC por cima da maior parte de portugal...
> 
> Para além dessa data realmente somos "congelados" mas a esta distância... tenho imensas dúvidas. O GFS já se fartou de prometer destas coisas e não se confirmam. ainda falta mais de uma semana para 12 de Dezembro ...
> 
> Volto a afirmar que só no final desta semana/fim de semana vamos vislumbrar o que se poderá passar nesse "meio" de mês de Dezembro.



para 12 de Dezembro é realmente impossível adivinhar o que se vai passar a nao ser que haja por ai algum bruxo, o que se está a tratar são possibilidades e analisar de como os principais centros de acção se vão dispor, o mapa apresentado era da média dos ensembles do gfs aqui fica a média do europeu que coincidência ou não são semelhantes inclusivamente até as 240 horas, e se um A escandinavo a transportar frio siberiano para a Europa com depressões a virem direitas a portugal não é uma boa situação de inverno, então não sei o que esperas, talvez a próxima era glaciar


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Dez 2012 às 21:59)

cova beira disse:


> ...e se um A escandinavo a transportar frio siberiano para a Europa com depressões a virem direitas a portugal não é uma boa situação de inverno, então não sei o que esperas, talvez a próxima era glaciar



LOL  

Não me leve a mal, mas não vejo tanta semelhança entre o GFS e o ECM (excepto para dia 12). repara nos cavamentos





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

claro que 14 de Dezembro ainda é muiiito distante. Mas as diferenças entr e modelos até nem me assustam. o que me assusta é a *volatilidade* de cada modelo.
E sim... um AA escandinavo ia bem! o problema é que não se vislumbra :P

Os melhores cumprimentos


----------



## João Sousa (4 Dez 2012 às 22:08)

c.bernardino disse:


> João, penso que o cenário de anomalia negativa na temperatura não seja consensual. Eu não arriscava muito nisso.
> Repara nas discordâncias enormes que existem a médio prazo (2 semanas) . Penso que a incerteza paira.
> 
> Ontem um colega referiu que o GFS colocava iso -4 em 1/2 de Portugal (para meio d mês). Hoje pufff cadê?
> ...


Cara colega Bernardino permite-me que te trate por tu. Penso que a lógica deste forum é claramente horizontal.
Quanto à questão me coloca, que lhe posso dizer? Penso que os modelos andam a tentar apanhar qualquer coisa... que coisa é e que intensidade não sei, mas a posição de Portugal não é nada fácil, dada a existência da corrente do golfo, bem como a própria latitude.

Um forte abraço de consideração
João Carlos Sousa


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Dez 2012 às 22:28)

João Sousa disse:


> Cara colega Bernardino permite-me que te trate por tu. Penso que a lógica deste forum é claramente horizontal.
> Quanto à questão me coloca, que lhe posso dizer? Penso que os modelos andam a tentar apanhar qualquer coisa... que coisa é e que intensidade não sei, mas a posição de Portugal não é nada fácil, dada a existência da corrente do golfo, bem como a própria latitude.
> 
> Um forte abraço de consideração
> João Carlos Sousa



offtopic(Bem gostava de ver o que aconteceria ao nosso país se a corrente de Golfo para-se ou diminui-se de intensidade??)


----------



## João Sousa (4 Dez 2012 às 22:41)

Rainstorm disse:


> offtopic(Bem gostava de ver o que aconteceria ao nosso país se a corrente de Golfo para-se ou diminui-se de intensidade??)



Longe de mim desejar isso, até porque tenho uma ideia minimamente do que nos acontecia. Essa possibilidade é real, caso o degelo no pólo norte se acentue, a introdução de água doce levaria a paragem desta corrente. Consequências, a Europa iria viver Invernos bem mais rigorosos e com todas as implicações que isso nos trouxesse. 

Um abraço


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2012 às 22:49)

Nova RUN do GFS que insiste no médio longo prazo num bloqueio em latitudes muito altas na escandinávia... 






Isto a 192h, ou seja no infinito... 

A Europa gelaria, nos ficariamos à margem...






Iso´s em torno aos +5ºC em Portugal com uma depressão a injectar ar quente a oeste da península...


----------



## cova beira (4 Dez 2012 às 22:50)

Não me leve a mal, mas não vejo tanta semelhança entre o GFS e o ECM (excepto para dia 12). repara nos cavamentos





claro que 14 de Dezembro ainda é muiiito distante. Mas as diferenças entr e modelos até nem me assustam. o que me assusta é a *volatilidade* de cada modelo.
E sim... um AA escandinavo ia bem! o problema é que não se vislumbra :P

Os melhores cumprimentos[/QUOTE]


eu não te levo a mal mas acho que o que ainda não percebeste é que eu estou a referir-me à media dos ensembles que no gfs são 20 e no europeu são 60 ou coisa parecida e aí os mapas são semelhantes, é claro que a run de control ou a determinista variam muito após cada saída o que é normal a tanta distancia, sublinho mais uma vez que a tantos dias de distância estamos a falar de hipóteses ou tendências que para já parecem ser melhores que por exemplo uma forte circulação zonal como tivemos o ano passado.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2012 às 23:31)

Só tenho uma pergunta ....

Onde fica esse Anticiclone que os modelos insistem em modelar no médio ou longo prazo ??
A mim parece-me que fica abrangendo os países nórdicos e a Russia, o que nos beneficia de certo modo, mas o ano passado algures por esta altura também surgiu essa Scandy, e o Inverno foi o que se viu ...

A Scandy por si só não significa nada, e existem n factores que podem fazer condicionar ou aumentar esse efeito, e tanto podemos acabar com uma forte zonal em cima de nós, ou então com um frio de bater o dente.

Por isso tenho estado tão calado ultimamente, porque apesar de em muitos foruns falarem em algumas alterações na Estratosfera, que poderia originar uma divisão do VP, o facto é que não consigo visualizar no médio prazo nem no longo prazo, nada de  especial, mas sim uma grande oscilação na atmosfera, que é aquilo que temos tido até ao momento.
Se temos uma Scandy o ideal terá que esta tenha uma forma de ovo, na horizontal desde o Leste da Russia até ao UK. Ao mesmo tempo teria que haver uma forte depressão no Atlântico que abanasse o AA e criasse uma circulação zonal.
Tudo o que tem sido mostrado tem sido bastante suave, e vai fazendo ter diferentes estados de tempo em Portugal.

Veremos o final do mês ... !


----------



## B84 (4 Dez 2012 às 23:34)

Bem, parece que Sexta trará uma boa rega ao Algarve


----------



## cova beira (5 Dez 2012 às 00:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Só tenho uma pergunta ....
> 
> ((((Onde fica esse Anticiclone que os modelos insistem em modelar no médio ou longo prazo ??
> A mim parece-me que fica abrangendo os países nórdicos e a Russia, o que nos beneficia de certo modo, mas o ano passado algures por esta altura também surgiu essa Scandy, e o Inverno foi o que se viu ...)))



no ano passado a única altura em que o A escandinavo apareceu foi final de janeiro quando houve a siberiana.

Estive a passar os mapas dos últimos 10 anos em Dezembro e deparei-me com uma situação curiosa, é bastante raro em dezembro vermos altas pressoes sobre a escandinávia / Rússia, deixo aqui as cartas dos ultimos dois invernos decentes que houve em Portugal 2008/ 2009 , 2009/2010 em meados deste mês.


----------



## Norther (5 Dez 2012 às 10:46)

Ainda falta muito tempo mas já se começa a desenhar algo


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2012 às 12:17)

A análise que faço aos modelos, estão bons amanhã e 6ªfeira vai chover, ao que tudo indica mais no sul e especialmente no Algarve do que no norte.

Os modelos quer o GFS, quer o ECM colocam entre 20 a 25 mm nesses dois dias, se chover 21 mm, só aí iguala o Inverno passado, em que aqui só choveu 21 mm em D/J/F.

Quanto ao resto do mês, parece-me que a partir de meados do mês, a festa vai começar, tanto GFS como o ECM indicam isso. A NAO que encontra-se ligeiramente positiva, tende a ficar negativa na próxima semana.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2012 às 12:34)

Bons dias, 

para amanhã, e segundo o IM , poderemos ter chuva por vezes forte em algumas regiões, nomeadamente no Norte/Centro:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 6 de dezembro de 2012

Céu em geral muito nublado.
*Chuva nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões a partir do início da manhã,
podendo ser por vezes forte no litoral a partir da tarde.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos de Trás-os-Montes e da Serra da Estrela.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral a partir da tarde,
com rajadas da ordem de 60 km/h.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste,
tornando-se forte (35 a 50 km/h) de sul, com rajadas da ordem dos
70 km/h a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no litoral a norte
do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do interior Centro
e Sul.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Chuva a partir do início da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) a partir da tarde.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu em geral muito nublado.
*Chuva, podendo ser por vezes forte a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sueste, tornando-se
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) a partir do meio da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2,5 a 3 metros,
passando gradualmente a ondas oeste com 3 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros aumentando
para 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão.

Actualizado a 5 de dezembro de 2012 às 11:24 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/index.html

Perante isto, e a manterem-se as previsões, penso que o IM  não tardará a colocar aviso amarelo em especial para o Norte/Centro, por precipitação e vento.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2012 às 12:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A análise que faço aos modelos, estão bons amanhã e 6ªfeira vai chover, ao que tudo indica mais no sul e especialmente no Algarve do que no norte.
> 
> Os modelos quer o GFS, quer o ECM colocam entre 20 a 25 mm nesses dois dias, se chover 21 mm, só aí iguala o Inverno passado, em que aqui só choveu 21 mm em D/J/F.
> 
> Quanto ao resto do mês, parece-me que a partir de meados do mês, a festa vai começar, tanto GFS como o ECM indicam isso. A NAO que encontra-se ligeiramente positiva, tende a ficar negativa na próxima semana.



Aguinha e caldos de farinha recomendam-se pois uma hipotética mudança de padrão ainda está muito longe de se concretizar, e neste momento alguma coisa está ainda a 192 horas de distância, e nada garante que se concretize embora a média dos ensembles apontam claramente para esse cenário.
Olhando á media do ensemble do GFS e do ECM as diferenças ainda são claras, e por isso se daqui a uns 2 dias a situação prevista se mantiver então aí sim acredito numa eventual mudança de padrão.

Aguardemos,

Para já se a previsão do ECM se concretizasse a precipitação que chovesse na noite de amanhã seria igual á que choveu em todo o Inverno passado .... E esta hein ..... looolll


----------



## boneli (5 Dez 2012 às 14:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A análise que faço aos modelos, estão bons amanhã e 6ªfeira vai chover, ao que tudo indica mais no sul e especialmente no Algarve do que no norte.
> 
> Os modelos quer o GFS, quer o ECM colocam entre 20 a 25 mm nesses dois dias, se chover 21 mm, só aí iguala o Inverno passado, em que aqui só choveu 21 mm em D/J/F.
> 
> Quanto ao resto do mês, parece-me que a partir de meados do mês, a festa vai começar, tanto GFS como o ECM indicam isso. A NAO que encontra-se ligeiramente positiva, tende a ficar negativa na próxima semana.



Dá-me essa sensação também! Este evento de fim de semana parece que vai regar mais o Sul que aqui o Norte. Que assim seja.
Depois bem depois tanto parece um marasmo como a RUN  seguir já vem algo!
Vamos aguardar o que os modelos vão trazendo e esperar que seja coisa boa  .


----------



## 1337 (5 Dez 2012 às 14:31)

Vai chover mais no sul que no norte? não sei onde vem isso e estão a contrariar as previsões do IM, ou seja, o ECMWF.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2012 às 14:45)

1337 disse:


> Vai chover mais no sul que no norte? não sei onde vem isso e estão a contrariar as previsões do IM, ou seja, o ECMWF.



Para amanhã,e segundo a previsão do IM que postei acima, deverá chover mais no Norte/Centro, mas para Sexta - Feira será o Sul ( em princípio ) a ter aguaceiros por vezes fortes no Algarve:

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 7 de dezembro de 2012
*
Céu em geral muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado

a partir da tarde.

Aguaceiros, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade e frequência,

*que podem ser fortes no Algarve até ao início da manhã.*

Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando

moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) até ao início da manhã no litoral,

*com rajadas até 60 km/h no Algarve*, rodando gradualmente

para o quadrante norte.

Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sul,

com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h, tornando-se gradualmente fraco a

moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de norte a partir do início da manhã.

Pequena subida de temperatura.

Actualizado a 5 de dezembro de 2012 às 12:12 UTC


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


Isto é a previsão actual do IM , e apesar de ser já para poucas horas pode mudar...mas não me parece, penso que deverá ser um evento democrático, mas claro que irá chover mais numas zonas que outras..

A run das 0z do  ECM que o IM segue mostra isto para amanhã:






Para Sexta Feira:






Mais logo sai a das 12 z , vamos ver se mantém ou altera, tendo em conta que para todos os efeitos são modelos informáticos , e apesar de a esta distância serem bastante "fiáveis" não representam a realidade absoluta, realidade essa que no fim pode não ser bem como estava prevista.


----------



## cova beira (5 Dez 2012 às 15:19)

anomalia prevista até dia 21 de dezembro


----------



## ppereira (5 Dez 2012 às 16:25)

Cova Beira, qual é o link para essa informação.
obg


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2012 às 16:36)

*5f12h--6f12h*

Neste perioo teremos em aproximação uma depressão  em enchimento rapido ( enfraquecimneto), que lançará sobre Pt continental uma massa e ar quente e humida á qual se associa uma linha e instabilidade.

Em altitude temos uma bolsa de forçamento com divergencia nos niveis médios e altos.

Na região sul a presença de um fluxo moderado a forte de S nos niveis baixos e forte de W/SW nos niveis altos induzirá bastante shear, mas o CAPE em geral abaixo dos 600J/Kg deverá comprometer a a actividade convectiva ( com baixo CAPE o shear até se torna prejudicial..ainda que o forçamento possa compensar.).

Por outro lado a presença de ar frio no interior e de uma bolsa de forçamento que deverá afectar mais o centro e o sul, poderá induzir processos de levantamento isentropico (http://www.theweatherprediction.com/advanced/isentropic/) que dadas as caracteristicas da massa de ar podem originar precipitações estratiformes localmente consideraveis, e potenciadas pela orografia.

Só no extremo S/SW poderemos ter algumas células convectivas, sobre a faixa costeira, que poderão gerar aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados por algumas rajadas de vento até 60-70km.h.






Azul- Precipitação localmente superior a 30mm/6h

Amarelo- Possibilidade de agauceiros convectivos por vezes fortes (15-20mm/h) acompanhados por rajadas de vento ( até 70km.h)...no entanto com pouca actividade electrica.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Dez 2012 às 17:45)

stormy disse:


> *5f12h--6f12h*
> 
> Neste perioo teremos em aproximação uma depressão  em enchimento rapido ( enfraquecimneto), que lançará sobre Pt continental uma massa e ar quente e humida á qual se associa uma linha e instabilidade.
> 
> ...



E na região entre a linha azul e a amarela que temos??


----------



## dASk (5 Dez 2012 às 18:00)

Rainstorm disse:


> E na região entre a linha azul e a amarela que temos??



essa região é a linha azul  mas há qualquer coisa que não está bem porque há 2 linhas azuis


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Dez 2012 às 18:17)

Pois porque por esse mapa parece que a região entre as 2 linhas azuis temos chuva constante, e a região entre a linha azul e amarela não tem nada de extraordinário!?!


----------



## boneli (5 Dez 2012 às 18:56)

1337 disse:


> Vai chover mais no sul que no norte? não sei onde vem isso e estão a contrariar as previsões do IM, ou seja, o ECMWF.




O IM não é sagrado e pode ser contrariado ( penso eu). 
Eu falo por mim que vi no modelo GFS para Sábado indica que no Sul poderá haver mais precipitação que cá em no Norte...posso estar a ver mal o modelo mas é o que vejo, mas se estiver por favaor corrijam-me. Estou a falar em concreto a RUN das 6 e 12 horas.
Se não podemos contrariar o IM então este tópico é só para analisar as previsões do IM e consequentemente do ECM?


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2012 às 19:22)

boneli disse:


> O IM não é sagrado e pode ser contrariado ( penso eu).
> Eu falo por mim que vi no modelo GFS para Sábado indica que no Sul poderá haver mais precipitação que cá em no Norte...posso estar a ver mal o modelo mas é o que vejo, mas se estiver por favaor corrijam-me. Estou a falar em concreto a RUN das 6 e 12 horas.
> Se não podemos contrariar o IM então este tópico é só para analisar as previsões do IM e consequentemente do ECM?



boneli é na 6ªfeira e não no sábado, o resto tens razão o que disseste. Basta consultarem os meteogramas do GFS que está disponível no fórum, onde por exemplo para Braga prevê apenas 6.2 mm enquanto em Faro prevê cerca de 22 mm, já na run das 6 foi igual.


----------



## boneli (5 Dez 2012 às 19:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> boneli é na 6ªfeira e não no sábado, o resto tens razão o que disseste. Basta consultarem os meteogramas do GFS que está disponível no fórum, onde por exemplo para Braga prevê apenas 6.2 mm enquanto em Faro prevê cerca de 22 mm, já na run das 6 foi igual.



Obrigado pela correção.


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2012 às 22:06)

Rainstorm disse:


> E na região entre a linha azul e a amarela que temos??



Precipitação mas essencialmente não convectiva.


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2012 às 22:08)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois porque por esse mapa parece que a região entre as 2 linhas azuis temos chuva constante, e a região entre a linha azul e amarela não tem nada de extraordinário!?!



Não, entre as linha não há grande coisa em principio, depois no NW e serras litorais é que é capaz de ocorrer alguma precipitação intensa.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2012 às 23:00)

stormy disse:


> Não, entre as linha não há grande coisa em principio, depois no NW e serras litorais é que é capaz de ocorrer alguma precipitação intensa.



O IM prevê possibilidade de chuva forte no litoral norte, bem como a Meteogalicia prevê possibilidade de acumulados superiores a 40 lt em 12 h (entre as 11h e as 23h de Portugal) para a região costeira da província de Pontevedra - que faz fronteira com o Minho.

Veremos...Tenho os pluviómetros desentupidos para o que der e vier...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2012 às 23:22)

Aqui no Sul parece que podemos ter uma daquelas situações de precipitação a rasar a costa, neste caso costa sul, com os maiores acumulados em toda a faixa litoral de Sagres a Vila Real S. António. 
Já temos por experiência de situações anteriores o que situações destas podem render. Normalmente quando ela é prevista no mar é que atinge terra como aconteceu no final de Outubro passado em que Faro(aeroporto) teve à volta de 40mm, salvo erro. 
Agora podemos ficar a vê-la passar...é uma questão de nowcast. 
Pelas previsões podemos andar taco a taco com algumas regiões do Norte no que à precipitação diz respeito.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Dez 2012 às 23:58)

trovoadas disse:


> Aqui no Sul parece que podemos ter uma daquelas situações de precipitação a rasar a costa, neste caso costa sul, com os maiores acumulados em toda a faixa litoral de Sagres a Vila Real S. António.
> Já temos por experiência de situações anteriores o que situações destas podem render. Normalmente quando ela é prevista no mar é que atinge terra como aconteceu no final de Outubro passado em que Faro(aeroporto) teve à volta de 40mm, salvo erro.
> Agora podemos ficar a vê-la passar...é uma questão de nowcast.
> Pelas previsões podemos andar taco a taco com algumas regiões do Norte no que à precipitação diz respeito.



Ou seja aqui pelo centro ficamos no meio das precipitações mais intensas??


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

stormy disse:


> Não, entre as linha não há grande coisa em principio, depois no NW e serras litorais é que é capaz de ocorrer alguma precipitação intensa.



Quando dizes entre as linhas tas a falar entre as linhas azuis?


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2012 às 02:00)

Rainstorm disse:


> Quando dizes entre as linhas tas a falar entre as linhas azuis?



sim
Tenho de ver se arranjo uma maneira melhor de fazer os bonecos
Eu sou um tipo pouco sofisticado..uso o paint e faço uma bonecada mal feita assim para me safar..mas por vezes estou a ver que não resulta lá grande coisa

Bem...quanto ao longo prazo...as minhas previsões ao inicio do mês foram um tiro bem certeiro ao que parece, porque está a aparecer bem marcada a ideia de uma zonal/corrente perturbada a baixa latitude no Atlantico para meados do mês...aposto ali para o periodo entre 12-15 e 25 de Dez para uma situação de varios dias de precipitações e ciclogeneses aqui perto, e depois para um final de Dez ou inicio de Jan possivelmente frios, talvez com neve nas cotas médias, dado o retorno de uma circulação de N/NW ( esta parte já é um pouco de futorologia mas pronto..).


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2012 às 09:08)

stormy disse:


> sim
> Tenho de ver se arranjo uma maneira melhor de fazer os bonecos
> Eu sou um tipo pouco sofisticado..uso o paint e faço uma bonecada mal feita assim para me safar..mas por vezes estou a ver que não resulta lá grande coisa



Bom dia Stormy!
Quanto aos teus "bonecos", e se me permites o comentário, o pequeno problema dos mesmos é só que, por vezes, quem não lê o texto associado, acaba por não perceber bem se o tempo associado à cor da linha vai ocorrer acima ou abaixo dessa mesma linha. Ao ler o texto, consegue-se perceber, mas acho que o mapa deve ser perceptível só de olhar para ele.

Basta fazeres algo do género que coloco a seguir (se me permites a sugestão), para todos perceberem bem o que vai acontecer e onde:


----------



## The-One-Divinal (6 Dez 2012 às 09:26)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia Stormy!
> Quanto aos teus "bonecos", e se me permites o comentário, o pequeno problema dos mesmos é só que, por vezes, quem não lê o texto associado, acaba por não perceber bem se o tempo associado à cor da linha vai ocorrer acima ou abaixo dessa mesma linha. Ao ler o texto, consegue-se perceber, mas acho que o mapa deve ser perceptível só de olhar para ele.
> 
> Basta fazeres algo do género que coloco a seguir (se me permites a sugestão), para todos perceberem bem o que vai acontecer e onde:


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2012 às 11:21)

É boa ecobcg, mas neste caso a faixa amarela tambem é contida pela azul...é mais complicado..


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2012 às 15:49)

*17h--24h*

Precipitação intensa nos distritos de Lisboa e Setubal, localmente até 30-50mm/6h.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2012 às 10:54)

Relativamente á situação na próxima semana, em que os principais modelos modelavam uma situação bastante interessante de um padrão claramente zonal a baixas latitudes, ao contrário dos modelos menos cotados, e ao contrário do expectável quem recuou foram os principais modelos e não os outros.
Neste momento se o bloqueio a norte continuar a retroceder na sua previsão (sim porque ele mais uma vez nem se formou e até pode nem se formar), então a tendencia será para que a precipitação prevista aconteça cada vez mais a Norte conforme mostra os modelos esta manhã, excepto a operacional do ECM (como hábito este ano fora da média do seu ensemble).

Mas ainda estamos no inicio de Dezembro e como os modelos estão este ano, as contas se fazem é no final do mês ......


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2012 às 16:46)

Bom parece que agora, chuva só lá para Sexta/Sábado e em situação ainda bastante indefinida. Se ontem o GFS davam uma boa frente a atingir de forma democrática todo o país com bons acumulados agora já só dá uma típica frente de Noroeste com a maior parte da precipitação a ficar no Norte/Centro. Isto porque a depressão que dá origem à frente fica demasiado a Norte. Mas vamos aguardar porque ainda está a uma semana de distância. 
Se ela cair um pouco mais para sul logo a seguir aos Açores podemos ter algo bem interessante. 

O ECM está mais optimista com a depressão a cair para sul junto à nossa costa, o que poderia ser bastante interessante. 
A partir das 192h os mapas estão algo inconsistentes mas há possibilidade de uma circulação zonal mais a Norte com frentes a atingir essencialmente as regiões do Norte.
Agora é aguardar pelo próximo fim de semana e o resto logo se vê. 
Até lá vamos ter tempo anti-ciclónico com céu pouco nublado ou limpo e com dias amenos (quanto mais a sul melhor) e noites frescas.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Dez 2012 às 17:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom parece que agora, chuva só lá para Sexta/Sábado e em situação ainda bastante indefinida. Se ontem o GFS davam uma boa frente a atingir de forma democrática todo o país com bons acumulados agora já só dá uma típica frente de Noroeste com a maior parte da precipitação a ficar no Norte/Centro. Isto porque a depressão que dá origem à frente fica demasiado a Norte. Mas vamos aguardar porque ainda está a uma semana de distância.
> Se ela cair um pouco mais para sul logo a seguir aos Açores podemos ter algo bem interessante.
> 
> O ECM está mais optimista com a depressão a cair para sul junto à nossa costa, o que poderia ser bastante interessante.
> ...



Ou seja tempo atípico para a altura do ano, porque estas temperaturas não são muito normais


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2012 às 17:43)

Rainstorm disse:


> Ou seja tempo atípico para a altura do ano, porque estas temperaturas não são muito normais



Não são anormais!  É até bastante normal no nosso clima ameno e este ano até está a ser um Dezembro frescote pelo menos no que toca às máximas. Aqui em Faro vamos ter máxima de 18ºc durante alguns dias o que é bastante normal em Dezembro. No geral as máximas vão andar entre os 10ºc e os 15ºc tirando situações pontuais nas regiões montanhosas do interior Norte e Centro e algumas regiões do litoral, quer em temperaturas mais baixas quer em temperaturas mais altas, respectivamente. Nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro vai haver possibilidade de formação de geada/gelo já a partir da noite de amanhã com temperaturas mínimas, direi normais para a época.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2012 às 20:54)

Segundo a previsão mensal actualizada no site do IM/IPMA, está bastante optimista.



> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 10 dez. 2012 a 06 jan. 2013
> *
> 
> *Precipitação acima do normal para todo o território*
> ...



Os mapas mostram bem uma corrente de oeste bem vincada à latitude de Açores  Portugal, por isso, bons tempos se adivinham e é muito bom sinal quando o ECM coloca precipitação acima da média nas próximas semanas.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Dez 2012 às 21:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo a previsão mensal actualizada no site do IM/IPMA, está bastante optimista.
> 
> 
> 
> Os mapas mostram bem uma corrente de oeste bem vincada à latitude de Açores  Portugal, por isso, bons tempos se adivinham e é muito bom sinal quando o ECM coloca precipitação acima da média nas próximas semanas.



Bem estamos cá para isso, mas por aqui os terrenos precisam de descançar uns 3 dias pelo menos para não haver problemas.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2012 às 21:26)

O ECM colou-se ao GFS e para já parece que acção no próximo fim de semana (15/16) ficará apenas no Norte e Centro. O AA vai apresentar-se bem definido a sudoeste de Portugal empurrando a depressão mais para Norte.
No entanto a esta distância ainda pode mudar bastante. 
1 semana de pausa já ninguém nos tira!


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Dez 2012 às 22:18)

trovoadas disse:


> No entanto a esta distância ainda pode mudar bastante.
> 1 semana de pausa já ninguém nos tira!



Penso que tens escrito umas coisas com sentido. Ainda hoje escreveste que a coisa estava muito indefinida e tens toda a razão. Mas está na altura de se começar a definir... tenho a ideia que podemos estar num ponto de viragem do nosso inverno... ou talvez não.

Já repararam que o David e o Stormy (apesar do seu temperamento tempestuoso ) andam muito discretos... tenho curiosidade de saber a análise deles.:assobio:

a ver vamos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2012 às 22:25)

trovoadas disse:


> O ECM colou-se ao GFS e para já parece que acção no próximo fim de semana (15/16) ficará apenas no Norte e Centro. O AA vai apresentar-se bem definido a sudoeste de Portugal empurrando a depressão mais para Norte.
> No entanto a esta distância ainda pode mudar bastante.
> 1 semana de pausa já ninguém nos tira!



Para 4ª feira ou 5ª feira da próxima semana vai voltar a chover, mesmo a AEMET para Ayamonte coloca na 4ª feira 50% de probabilidade para precipitação e na 5ª feira 80%. 

Quanto ao GFS, as últimas saídas, tem mostrado saídas acima da média do ensemble.







Com a previsão da NAO bem negativa na próxima semana, algo vai mudar.


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Dez 2012 às 22:25)

Só para acrescentar que nesta run do GFS a depressão de 5ª - 6ª feira ... PUFFF ... desapareceu. 
Os modelos têm de ser lidos com imensa cautela nesta fase.

Trovoadas, cruza essa saida do GFS com a saida das 18h... nada a ver. A fiabilidade é muito baixa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2012 às 22:33)

c.bernardino disse:


> Só para acrescentar que nesta run do GFS a depressão de 5ª - 6ª feira ... PUFFF ... desapareceu.
> Os modelos têm de ser lidos com imensa cautela nesta fase.
> 
> Trovoadas, cruza essa saida do GFS com a saida das 18h... nada a ver. A fiabilidade é muito baixa...



Os modelos andam um pouco confusos, o melhor que temos que fazer é olhar para os ensembles e vermos os modelos no seu geral, e ver modelos a mais de 120 h a cada saída, entra-se em stress, porque tanto pode meter o AA como uma bela depressão, mas uma coisa parece certa, o AA anda muito volátil.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2012 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos andam um pouco confusos, o melhor que temos que fazer é olhar para os ensembles e vermos os modelos no seu geral, e ver modelos a mais de 120 h a cada saída, entra-se em stress, porque tanto pode meter o AA como uma bela depressão, mas uma coisa parece certa, o AA anda muito volátil.



Tiraste-me as palavras da boca ou do pensamento com essa do AA volátil

Pois é isso que eu noto nos modelos também.

Bernardino tens toda a razão ! isto muda da noite para o dia, talvez por isso o Stormy e o David estejam à sombra da bananeira à espera de melhores dias/previsões.


----------



## a410ree (7 Dez 2012 às 23:12)

Alguem sabe alguma coisa para a madeira  Ou a madeira vai andar a seco ??


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2012 às 09:25)

E assim fez-se o Chocapic  

Ou melhor nada, onde estava um bloqueio a Norte agora ficou a depressão, onde havia uma divisão do Vortice Polar, agora está um Vortice Polar bem definido com tendencia para AO + e NAO  + ou = .....
Incrivel como em 24 horas se espatifou tudo ......

Acho que este ano olhar a modelos a mais 5 dias nem vale a pena, e agora resta aguardar pela ultima dezenas de dias, embora obviamente com este cenário as regiões bem a norte possam ter alguns dias mais interessantes !
Bem dizia o Seringador, que isto dos bloqueios a Norte tem muito que se lhe diga .....


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2012 às 09:31)

trovoadas disse:


> O ECM colou-se ao GFS e para já parece que acção no próximo fim de semana (15/16) ficará apenas no Norte e Centro. O AA vai apresentar-se bem definido a sudoeste de Portugal empurrando a depressão mais para Norte.
> No entanto a esta distância ainda pode mudar bastante.
> 1 semana de pausa já ninguém nos tira!



Sejamos justos o GFS e o ECM andaram sempre á nora, os outros modelos menos fiáveis são aqueles que modelaram melhor esta situação, pois davam apenas qualquer coisa como está modelado agora, e nunca depressões a mergulharem a Sudoeste.
Para mim o ECM tem sido uma enorme decepção este ano, e nem nmo curto prazo funciona bem, basta ver o que se passou neste ultimo episódeo, em que o GFS foi quem modelou bem a precipitação que ocorreu.

O ECM mete água que se farta no medio-longo prazo, e tem sido assim este Outono inteiro, e neste possivel evento então nem se fala. Até o NOGAPS esteve melhor.

*Mas choradeiras á parte se me permites, essa previsão a 32 dias é uma verdadeira treta, pois nem dentro da própria semana acertam quanto mais nas semanas seguintes.
Animadoras .... se nem a 5 dias acertam !*
Este ultimo comentário é em resposta ao Algarvio1980, pois não acredito em patavina dessa previsão, ainda para mais como tem estado os modelos este ano, ou seja, péssimos !


----------



## David sf (8 Dez 2012 às 10:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Sejamos justos o GFS e o ECM andaram sempre á nora, os outros modelos menos fiáveis são aqueles que modelaram melhor esta situação, pois davam apenas qualquer coisa como está modelado agora, e nunca depressões a mergulharem a Sudoeste.
> Para mim o ECM tem sido uma enorme decepção este ano, e nem nmo curto prazo funciona bem, basta ver o que se passou neste ultimo episódeo, em que o GFS foi quem modelou bem a precipitação que ocorreu.
> 
> O ECM mete água que se farta no medio-longo prazo, e tem sido assim este Outono inteiro, e neste possivel evento então nem se fala. Até o NOGAPS esteve melhor.
> ...



O ECMWF a 32 dias é um produto bastante bom. Há cerca de um ano que o acompanho, e que me lembre teve somente dois falhanços rotundos na previsão do padrão a longo prazo. O modo como o IPMA o apresenta é que suscita alguma ideia errada acerca da sua fiabilidade. *É muito complicado extrapolar padrões globais de uma previsão a 4 semanas para uma previsão de precipitação local. *Se ao nível das temperaturas é mais simples, a precipitação é um parâmetro que depende da orografia local (não considerada de forma exacta por um modelo que faz previsões a um mês), e muitas vezes depende até da sorte, como em eventos convectivos ou frentes que passam a rasar, ou ficam até várias horas junto à costa e acabam por nunca entrar.

Duas cartas, GFS e ECMWF para daqui a uma semana:











A nível global as cartas são iguais. A nível local, o ECMWF tem a frente uns 300 km a sul. É a diferença entre uma anomalia positiva de precipitação e 0 mm numa semana. O ECMWF a 32 dias tem que se interpretar ao nível do padrão atmosférico global, localização aproximada dos centros de acção e fluxos dominantes e nunca como uma previsão da quantidade de precipitação.

Quanto aos próximos dias, o bloqueio anunciado para as latitudes mais altas do Atlântico será trucidado em poucas horas, o anticiclone na costa leste americano está muito "espalmado" enviando ar polar para o Atlântico Norte. Durante pelo menos uma semana teremos um importante centro depressionário na região da Islândia, enquanto se mantém o bloqueio na Europa de Leste. Seria estranho que estando esse centro depressionário tanto tempo bloqueado e a reforçar-se com ar frio polar e ar húmido tropical, que não nos calhasse nada a nós. Mas é certo que há dois ou três dias o panorama era muito mais animador que hoje.


----------



## cactus (9 Dez 2012 às 17:18)

ninguem arrisca nada ??


----------



## 1337 (9 Dez 2012 às 17:24)

cactus disse:


> ninguem arrisca nada ??



Como é mais provável chover no norte este tópico "morre"


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (9 Dez 2012 às 18:00)

1337 disse:


> Como é mais provável chover no norte este tópico "morre"



Morre?!

Não sei se é comum o mesmo gosto que também nos poderá unir. Mas eu gosto de tempo instável. Quanto "pior", melhor 
Praticamente ninguem me compreende, mas penso que seja pelo gosto em interpretar os meteoros.
É igual convosco?!


Na minha análise prevejo que a chuva caia a norte a partir de quinta-feira, sendo fraca e pouco frequente. Na sexta é que a situação agrava-se com a intensificação da corrente de Oeste e teremos condições bem mais adversas. 

As rajadas a chegar perto dos 100km/h nas terras altas e aos 80km/h no litoral. 
Chuva moderada a forte (>4l/m2/h)
A ondulação a progredir acima dos 5-6 m.


----------



## cova beira (9 Dez 2012 às 19:25)

O joe bastardi tem sempre tendência para exagerar desta vez é que se passou mesmo, retirado do twiter do joe 

 "Euro Winter will be colder than last 3, perhaps coldest since 62-63."

  "Right now for Weatherbell Euro forecast i am lining up winters since 1950 to show people how cold this one will be Top 5 blend"


----------



## cova beira (9 Dez 2012 às 19:28)

e há mais

 "Just got a look at the new ECMWF monthlies. If true, this will be the coldest winter in Europe overall since at least the 1980s."

alguém já viu estas novas previsôes do ecfwf ?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (9 Dez 2012 às 19:37)

Novas actualizações, do centro europeu. 
Situação de precipitação a antecipar-se para quarta-feira a tarde.

Na sexta de igual modo bastante instabilidade e forte corrente de Oeste sobre a peninsula (mais prevalencia no norte).

Espero que agora seja de vez. Tou cansado de ver as chuvadas a irem para o sul e aqui pelo norte é sempre a mesma pasmaceira.


----------



## cactus (9 Dez 2012 às 19:53)

1337 disse:


> Como é mais provável chover no norte este tópico "morre"



Se è assim porque é que os membros do norte não postam ?


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Dez 2012 às 21:30)

cactus disse:


> Se è assim porque é que os membros do norte não postam ?



Talvez porque aqui os membros do Norte deste fórum, como eu, não têm conhecimentos mais científicos para fazer uma previsão a esta distância. Estou a espera do stormy.... 

Apenas olhando aos modelos, parece-me que vai ser uma semana bastante animada aqui pelo Norte. Também merecemos caramba.


----------



## tozequio (9 Dez 2012 às 22:22)

rfilipeg disse:


> Talvez porque aqui os membros do Norte deste fórum, como eu, não têm conhecimentos mais científicos para fazer uma previsão a esta distância. Estou a espera do stormy....
> 
> Apenas olhando aos modelos, parece-me que vai ser uma semana bastante animada aqui pelo Norte. Também merecemos caramba.


Ou se calhar porque, aos membros do Norte, a chuva talvez não seja propriamente o mais apelativo (a não ser em eventos extremos). Penso que a muitos meteoloucos desta região o que mais capta a atenção é o frio e a neve, coisas que, para já, ainda não se vislumbram num futuro próximo.


----------



## boneli (9 Dez 2012 às 22:39)

Bem parece estar a modelar-se algo interessante a partir de Quarta. Chuva possivelmente mais forte aqui no Norte, mas parece que se vai extender para todo o pais. E depois mais do mesmo até dia 17 segundo o GFS.


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2012 às 22:44)

Bem...para a semana, 4f chega uma ondulação em altura que se vai posicionar sobre uma bolsa de ar de caracteristicas subtropicais nos niveis baixos.







Temos alguma instabilidade, mas essencialmente o que haverá serão periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros em geral fracos a moderados.

5f teremos a aproximação de uma bolsa de ar tropical, e o establecimento de um fluxo perturbado de W, que deixará muita chuva e vento no norte  e centro, e tempo ameno com alguns aguaceiros no sul.






No Sabado poderia chegar uma nova perturbação, que traria uma situação de ventos fortes e chuva intensa no norte e centro, devido á passagem de uma ondulação com uma ciclogenese associada a um impulso de ar tropical e á chegada desde o Atlantico de uma short wave.

Bom...ainda falta tempo e não há certezas...mas em principio, começando na 4f poderemos ter uma situação de alguns dias de tempo morno e humido, com mais chuva a norte, vento e ondulação bastante significativa na costa ocidental...


----------



## Mix (9 Dez 2012 às 23:24)

Boas..  Atendendo á run das 18h de hoje, poderíamos ter uma "prenda" de Natal antecipada, lá para dia 22, 23... O elemento branco em grande parte do país..  Não concordam ? Mas como ainda muita coisa vai mudar até lá, é melhor não sonhar muito...


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2012 às 23:27)

A partir de quarta chuvinha...depois logo se verá!


----------



## Agreste (9 Dez 2012 às 23:31)

stormy disse:


> Bom...ainda falta tempo e não há certezas...mas em principio, começando na 4f poderemos ter uma situação de alguns dias de tempo morno e humido, com mais chuva a norte, vento e ondulação bastante significativa na costa ocidental...



Lua nova. Coeficientes de maré altos. Temporal no mar. 3,77 na madrugada de sexta-feira e sábado. Durante a tarde 3,50.


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Dez 2012 às 23:40)

Mix disse:


> Boas..  Atendendo á run das 18h de hoje, poderíamos ter uma "prenda" de Natal antecipada, lá para dia 22, 23... O elemento branco em grande parte do país..  Não concordam ? Mas como ainda muita coisa vai mudar até lá, é melhor não sonhar muito...



Se ainda estivermos cá para ver, senão que acabe o mundo com um enorme nevão em todo o hemisfério norte, mas claro sem consequências!

(desculpem o offtopic mas não resisti)


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2012 às 00:37)

Agreste disse:


> Lua nova. Coeficientes de maré altos. Temporal no mar. 3,77 na madrugada de sexta-feira e sábado. Durante a tarde 3,50.



Sim, sim, sem duvida uma situação potencialmente séria em alguns pontos da linha costeira devido á erosão das praias ou galgamento de algumas estruturas litorais..

Poderemos ter ondulação média total até superior a 8-10m aqui na costa ocidental.
Na costa sul a coisa será mais branda, mesmo assim com mar de SW até 3-5m ( segundo os modelos de momento) pode ser chato para algumas praias.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Dez 2012 às 00:56)

stormy disse:


> Sim, sim, sem duvida uma situação potencialmente séria em alguns pontos da linha costeira devido á erosão das praias ou galgamento de algumas estruturas litorais..
> 
> Poderemos ter ondulação média total até superior a 8-10m aqui na costa ocidental.
> Na costa sul a coisa será mais branda, mesmo assim com mar de SW até 3-5m ( segundo os modelos de momento) pode ser chato para algumas praias.



OFFTOPIC:

Chato para uns, porreiro para outros.. Nomeadamente para os surfistas do supertubos na nazaré..


----------



## bigfire (10 Dez 2012 às 01:16)

Mix disse:


> Boas..  Atendendo á run das 18h de hoje, poderíamos ter uma "prenda" de Natal antecipada, lá para dia 22, 23... O elemento branco em grande parte do país..  Não concordam ? Mas como ainda muita coisa vai mudar até lá, é melhor não sonhar muito...



Onde e que vistes isso?


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2012 às 02:54)

Paulo H disse:


> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> Chato para uns, porreiro para outros.. Nomeadamente para os surfistas do supertubos na nazaré..



Eu faço bodysurf e adoro ondas....adoro o mar, adoro ver o mar nas suas facetas mais intensas e violentas.
Mas é chato tu teres uma praia hoje, e daqui a 3 dias teres o mar a bater na base das arribas e a por em perigo a vida de gente....mesmo que muitas vezes a causa seja mau ordenamento/gestão do território.

Todos os anos são gastos milhões a meter areia nas praias..é chato ve-las "abalar" numa maré...

Mas é uma questão complexa....boa parte da erosão costeira deriva por exemplo da construcção de barragens ou de esporões mal calculados....tudo coisas que teem soluções complicadas e não são faceis de resolver, especialmente a questão das barragens.


----------



## Mix (10 Dez 2012 às 03:21)

bigfire disse:


> Onde e que vistes isso?



Aqui por exemplo:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=300&code=0&mode=0


----------



## cactus (10 Dez 2012 às 03:37)

tozequio disse:


> Ou se calhar porque, aos membros do Norte, a chuva talvez não seja propriamente o mais apelativo (a não ser em eventos extremos). Penso que a muitos meteoloucos desta região o que mais capta a atenção é o frio e a neve, coisas que, para já, ainda não se vislumbram num futuro próximo.



Tirando as pessoas da beira alta e tras-os-montes , não vejo outra região one a neve e o frio a serio , sejam assunto normal , porque chuva e frio tal como aí  ( na tua região ) , aqui tambem faz na mesma porporção. Aqui até chove bastante tambem . desculpem o off topic . No que respeita a modelos , parece-me a mim que sou leigo na materia , que o AA está-nos a por um pouco fora do frio que já se vai sentindo por essa europa fora .Espero que não se repita como no ano passado que ficamos á porta dum evento historico !


----------



## dariomgsilva (10 Dez 2012 às 09:59)

Boas pessoal, alguém sabe dizer qual a previsão de queda de neve na serra da estrela durante estes próximos 15 dias???? é que estou com ideias de ir lá ...


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2012 às 10:19)

cactus disse:


> Tirando as pessoas da beira alta e tras-os-montes , não vejo outra região one a neve e o frio a serio , sejam assunto normal , porque chuva e frio tal como aí  ( na tua região ) , *aqui tambem faz na mesma porporção*. Aqui até chove bastante tambem . desculpem o off topic . No que respeita a modelos , parece-me a mim que sou leigo na materia , que o AA está-nos a por um pouco fora do frio que já se vai sentindo por essa europa fora .Espero que não se repita como no ano passado que ficamos á porta dum evento historico !




Falando de precipitação, aí a tua zona de Setúbal não se compara com a zona Norte, penso que a média anual para Setúbal anda pelos 700 e pouco milímetros, se não estou em erro, aqui no Norte a região de Vila Nova de Gaia ( Carvalhos ) deve ter valores semelhantes ao Porto ( média de mais de 1200 mm anuais ) , talvez a zona dos Carvalhos ande pelos 1100 mm e qualquer coisa anuais, ainda é uma diferença significativa...

Relativamente aos modelos, parece que a partir do meio desta semana iremos ter uma corrente bastante perturbada de Oeste/Sudoeste , causando chuvas por vezes fortes e persistentes, Ventos fortes e mar alteroso,em especial no Norte/Centro: 

Quer o ECM quer o GFS  estão em bastante sintonia:

GFS:








ECM:


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2012 às 10:42)

cactus disse:


> Tirando as pessoas da beira alta e tras-os-montes , não vejo outra região one a neve e o frio a serio , sejam assunto normal , porque chuva e frio tal como aí  ( na tua região ) , aqui tambem faz na mesma porporção. Aqui até chove bastante tambem . desculpem o off topic .



Espera aí...

Acabaste de comparar a precipitação do Porto com a de Setúbal e concluíste que são iguais. ??!!

Hummm... não deve ser muito difícil encontrar um ano ou outro em que a precipitação no Porto tenha sido O DOBRO da de Setúbal. Dizer que em Setúbal "chove bastante" só faz sentido se comparares com o Norte profundamente interior. Com o litoral, onde chove entre 1200 a 1500 em anos generosos, esta afirmação é simplesmente um contrasenso inexplicável.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Dez 2012 às 10:49)

Manditu disse:


> Espero que agora seja de vez. Tou cansado de ver as chuvadas a irem para o sul e aqui pelo norte é sempre a mesma pasmaceira.



Não percebo. Por aqui choveu regularmente este mês.

Dia 3 tenho 3mm
Dia 4 tenho 8 mm
Dia 6 tenho 10 mm
Dia 7 tenho 2.5 mm

Isso é pasmaceira? Por uma vez que, FELIZMENTE, o Sul tem umas chuvadas mais intensas e preciosas para as suas terras, aparecem logo a dizer que há "pasmaceira" no Norte? lol

Se apenas consideras chuva torrencial e eventos extremos como "Tempo" então, o ano todo, na tua óptica, deve ser um interminável deserto de acalmia.

Além do mais já houveram pelo menos dois dias este mês de frio considerável que congelou os charcos e cobriu largas extensões de terrenos com geada. Isso também é tempo e também é interessante.

Este mês de Novembro, até agora, nada teve de pasmaceira no Norte. Contudo, felizmente para ti, parece que vai vir alguma coisa de mais mediático em breve.


----------



## james (10 Dez 2012 às 11:35)

Cactus : 
Com todo o respeito , mas comparar a quantidade de precipitação e o frio que faz habitualmente entre Setúbal e o litoral norte é completamente descabido .
Relativamente à neve ,é um acontecimento habitual em boa parte do interior do Minho também .
Além do mais  , no Minho cai neve de 10 em 10 anos ( em média ) a cota zero . Por isso , também não é propriamente um acontecimento tão raro quanto isso . 
Cumrimentos a todo o Fórum


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2012 às 12:24)

Voltando ao que interessa neste tópico....



*Ensemble ECMWF com zonal marcadíssima:*








Dada a latitude do storm-track, será de esperar precipitações bem generosas a Norte, e bem mais escassas a Sul, relativamente a Portugal continental, como mostra a estimativa de precipitação acumulada até ao final da semana do GFS:








A situação concreta antes do fim de semana, já referida pelo Stormy, será um pouco mais "democrática" à partida, e poderá de facto ser uma frente bastante activa. Mas aguardemos saídas dos modelos mais em cima para mais detalhes, pois ainda bastante poderá mudar!


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Dez 2012 às 12:27)

O Norte também merece animação, por aqui parece-me que vão ser dias com alguma nebulosidade, vento e bem ameno, mas com pouca ou nenhuma chuva


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2012 às 12:32)

Paulo H disse:


> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> Chato para uns, porreiro para outros.. Nomeadamente para os surfistas do supertubos na nazaré..



Não sou muito especialista em pedaços de madeira no mar (é o meu entendimento do surf) mas penso que mar tempestuoso não é propriamente surfável porque as ondas não são certas e há muito mais correntes. 

Não sei se conhecem este produto da AEMET... De momento ainda não temos alcance sobre o mar para 13, 14 e 15 de dezembro. 

http://www.puertos.es/oceanografia_y_meteorologia/redes_de_medida/index.html


----------



## PauloSR (10 Dez 2012 às 18:10)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei se conhecem este produto da AEMET... De momento ainda não temos alcance sobre o mar para 13, 14 e 15 de dezembro.
> 
> http://www.puertos.es/oceanografia_y_meteorologia/redes_de_medida/index.html



Muito bom, Agreste!!! Desconhecia por completo o produto que referiste...


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2012 às 18:24)

Também há o do instituto hidrográfico mas talvez não seja tão detalhado...

http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-operacional.php

Do GFS as isobaras estão muito juntas, o gradiente de vento é bastante grande (40-50 mb) e arrasta mar com umas alturas jeitosas... Costumam aparecer aqui umas certas fotos dos molhes da foz do Douro, penso que do Veterano. 






Temporal de mar clássico.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Dez 2012 às 18:31)

Em relação aos próximos dias...vamos ter o que diferencia mais a região Norte(litoral) das restantes regiões, em termos de precipitação, ou seja, perturbações da frente polar de oeste/Nordeste. É claro que depois a orografia da região ajuda a captar o máximo possível da potencialidade destes sistemas. 
Os próximos dias serão uns bons dias para a região Norte, mais o litoral e regiões montanhosas, que vão começar a amealhar boas quantidades de chuva e rapidamente vão fazer com que o pessoal do Sul comece a suspirar por melhores dias.

É uma situação que já era de esperar pois actualmente os níveis de precipitação entre o Norte e o Sul parece-me que andam muito taco a taco, algo que acho não é muito normal, ou seja o Norte deve estar algo abaixo da média em termos de precipitação. 
A questão agora é a durabilidade dessa corrente, com que intensidade virão as sucessivas frentes e de que maneira o sul será atingido(termos algo ou nada).

*#EDIT*O que os modelos nos dizem nestes últimos dias é que mais vale estar calado...Ontem vi uma previsão de sucessivas frentes a afectar essencialmente o Norte da Península, agora parece que já não será bem assim, ou seja de Sábado para lá há muitas reservas#*


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2012 às 22:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Em relação aos próximos dias...vamos ter o que diferencia mais a região Norte(litoral) das restantes regiões, em termos de precipitação, ou seja, perturbações da frente polar de oeste/Nordeste. É claro que depois a orografia da região ajuda a captar o máximo possível da potencialidade destes sistemas.
> Os próximos dias serão uns bons dias para a região Norte, mais o litoral e regiões montanhosas, que vão começar a amealhar boas quantidades de chuva e rapidamente vão fazer com que o pessoal do Sul comece a suspirar por melhores dias.
> 
> É uma situação que já era de esperar pois actualmente os níveis de precipitação entre o Norte e o Sul parece-me que andam muito taco a taco, algo que acho não é muito normal, ou seja o Norte deve estar algo abaixo da média em termos de precipitação.
> ...



Não quererás dizer de Oeste/Noroeste?


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2012 às 22:54)

Em relação à ondulação, a previsão do modelo global NMWW3 (baixa resolução) 

(entre as 00z de 6ªfeira e 12z de Domingo)





http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/waves/viewer.shtml?-multi_1-latest-hs-N_atlantic-

Nota: Previsões ainda com alguma incerteza, pois só agora estamos a entrar nos 4/5 dias de antecedência um pouco mais fiáveis.


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2012 às 23:08)

Em princípio já não deve apanhar o pico das marés mas que não apareçam coisas destas por ser final de semana...


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2012 às 23:12)

Para já o ECMWF e o GFS estão em sintonia, enquanto o GEM, que é na minha opinião o 3º modelo que se tem mostrado mais fiavel nos ultimos meses, coloca uma situação um pouco mais gravosa, especialmente 6f-Sab, ao aprofundar uma ondulação nod niveis baixos associada a uma região baroclinicamente mais instavel.

De modo geral, teremos de 4f á tarde/noite até Sabado uma situação de precipitação intensa, ventos fortes e  ondulação tambem bastante significativa, especialmente no norte e centro do Pais...sendo que em alguns pontos do NW poderão ocorrer acumulações totais perto ou até acima dos 150mm.
No litoral norte e centro, atenções mais voltadas para o vento e a ondulação.

No longo prazo, o ECMWF e o GEM apontam para um cenário mais activo, com uma circulação ondulada de W, passagem de algumas frentes...situação normal de Inverno....por outro lado o GFS aposta numa subida mais significativa do AA com tempo mais seco..salvo talvez no extremo norte.

As temperaturas, a partir de 4f tenderão para valores acima do normal em todo o pais, por um periodo de 5-8 dias pelo menos.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2012 às 23:32)

stormy disse:


> ...sendo que em alguns pontos do NW poderão ocorrer acumulações totais perto ou até acima dos 150mm...








De facto, a previsão é interessante.
Mas o meu contento, se a situação se verificar, não diminui pelo facto de ser muita em tão poucas horas: é uma chuva contínua, em zonas tradicionalmente habituadas a pluviosidade elevada. Por isso, não se tratando de episódio convectivo não é perigoso, os solos ainda não estão saturados, os rios correm com baixos caudais.

Esperemos que seja a contento dos nortenhos do litoral.
E como já referido, os modelos apresentam uma tendência de se estabelecer um padrão típico de inverno por estas paragens do NO. E também por isso, até é natural que tenhamos pelo meio um ou outro dia mais seco.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Dez 2012 às 23:50)

A partir de Quinta-feira, grande parte do Oceano Atlântico estará sobre a influência de uma depressão muito cavada. Os gradientes de pressão vão ser muito elevados ao longo de uma área muito extensa, que vai desde a Terra Nova até às águas portuguesas, pelo que o "fetch" será enorme. Isso induzirá uma ondulação no fim de semana que nunca deverá ser inferior aos 6m e pode mesmo atingir 8/9 m na costa ocidental.

Notar que esta ondulação vem já bem organizada (período 15/16 s), e com bastante embalagem depois de percorrer quase todo o Oceano Atlântico, o que aliado às marés vivas pode trazer complicações em zonas costeiras mais vulneráveis.

Se o vento for fraco no fim de semana, o que até se prevê, as condições serão épicas para a prática de tow-in. Se o surfista Hawaiano se encontrar pela Nazaré, irá de certo tentar bater o seu record. Mas para isso terá de estar no lugar certo, na hora certa, não é fácil!


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2012 às 23:54)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A partir de Quinta-feira, grande parte do Oceano Atlântico estará sobre a influência de uma depressão muito cavada. Os gradientes de pressão vão ser muito elevados ao longo de uma área muito extensa, que vai desde a Terra Nova até às águas portuguesas, pelo que o "fetch" será enorme. Isso induzirá durante o fim de semana uma ondulação no fim de semana que nunca deverá ser inferior aos 6m e pode mesmo atingir 8/9 m na costa ocidental.
> 
> Notar que esta ondulação vem já bem organizada (período 15/16 s), e com bastante embalagem depois de percorrer quase todo o Oceano Atlântico, o que aliado às marés vivas pode trazer complicações em zonas costeiras mais vulneráveis.
> 
> Se o vento for fraco no fim de semana, o que até se prevê, as condições serão épicas para a prática de tow-in. Se o surfista Hawaiano se encontrar pela Nazaré, irá de certo tentar bater o seu record. Mas para isso terá de estar no lugar certo, na hora certa, não é fácil!



Se o vento abrandar ou entrar de offshore será épico!!
Mas não sabemos ainda...os modelos ainda estão um pouco indecisos, e pode haver alguma melhoria mas já na 2f, numa altura em que os maiores swell´s já terão passado..


----------



## boneli (10 Dez 2012 às 23:58)

Chuva com fartura...mas dia 14 aqui no Minho vejo ali uns vermelhos no GFS..parece que vai ser localmente forte!! Bem desde que não provoque estragos é bem vinda. Continua a fazer falta.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Dez 2012 às 00:15)

stormy disse:


> Se o vento abrandar ou entrar de offshore será épico!!
> Mas não sabemos ainda...os modelos ainda estão um pouco indecisos, e pode haver alguma melhoria mas já na 2f, numa altura em que os maiores swell´s já terão passado..



Off-shore parece-me ser impossível. No Sábado ainda teremos uma corrente W/SW por influência da depressão, embora muito mais fraca que na Sexta. Já no Domingo, o crescimento de uma crista anticiclónica ao largo da costa induzirá uma ligeira corrente de NW. Resta esperar que o vento seja fraco o suficiente para não "estragar" as ondas.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 00:28)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Os gradientes de pressão vão ser muito elevados ao longo de uma área muito extensa, que vai desde a Terra Nova até às águas portuguesas, pelo que o "fetch" será enorme. Isso induzirá uma ondulação no fim de semana que nunca deverá ser inferior aos 6m e pode mesmo atingir 8/9 m na costa ocidental.



Epa que brutalidade de ondulação e atendendo á maré,acredito que irão ocorrer muitos problemas ao longo do paredão de Cascais.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Dez 2012 às 00:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa que brutalidade de ondulação e atendendo á maré,acredito que irão ocorrer muitos problemas ao longo do paredão de Cascais.



Não é dos locais mais problemáticos neste evento porque a ondulação será de NW, e a costa de Cascais está virada para Sul, algo protegida portanto. Sentir-se-á ondulação forte, mas nada que não aconteça algumas vezes durante o Inverno. 

As situações que podem ser mais perigosas para a linha do Estoril/Algarve são ondulações de SW associados a temporais provocados por depressões vindas de latitudes mais baixas ou dos Açores.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2012 às 00:51)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não é dos locais mais problemáticos neste evento porque a ondulação será de NW, e a costa de Cascais está virada para Sul, algo protegida portanto. Sentir-se-á ondulação forte, mas nada que não aconteça algumas vezes durante o Inverno.
> 
> As situações que podem ser mais perigosas para a linha do Estoril/Algarve são ondulações de SW associados a temporais provocados por depressões vindas de latitudes mais baixas ou dos Açores.




Pois tens razão,então a Praia do Guincho (por exemplo) já irá ser assolada por essa forte ondulação, assim como toda a costa de Sintra/Mafra e por aí adiante.


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2012 às 09:09)

Quer ECMWF quer GFS tem bastante precipitação neste evento, com a parte mais activa a ser na sexta-feira a noroeste

Saídas das 00z, previsões a 84 horas.





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa







http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica




Animação ECMWF e GFS  (clicar)



 ...


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Dez 2012 às 09:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa que brutalidade de ondulação ....



Bom dia caros todos,

Ondas de mais de 7 mts para a Ericeira para este Sábado e aguinha bem fria! Fato 4/3 (com "carpélio" no peito e nas costas) no minimo mas colocado na mala do carro  Chuva, vento, enfim, condições favoráveis para observar (dentro de um bar e de imperial na mão) o Mcnamara (ou outro) a fazer ondas onde quer que seja.

p.s. Com tanta animação atmosférica será de colocar a hipótese de dar uma ondinha no lago do Campo Grande?


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2012 às 18:52)

Outro produto interessante, este do próprio IM.

Muitos dos locais são abrigados de mar de norte/noroeste mas dá uma ideia...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/index.jsp?selPraia=1&idPraia=1


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (11 Dez 2012 às 20:54)

Agreste disse:


> Outro produto interessante, este do próprio IM.
> 
> Muitos dos locais são abrigados de mar de norte/noroeste mas dá uma ideia...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/index.jsp?selPraia=1&idPraia=1



Pela minha experiencia, essa tabela indica a previsão da ondulaçao na zona de rebentação. 

Se seguirem os dados em tempo real atravez das boias de ondografo do instituto hidrografico http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php
irão ver que essas previsões são desfazadas.

Como a mim sempre me interessou mais a ondulação ao largo, vou sempre a weatheronline: http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/mari...e&MENU=0&MN=gfs&SI=mph&CEL=C&TIME=0&CONT=euro
que se aproxima bastante dos dados reais.

Na altura que trabalhava na Serra do Pilar cheguei a confrontar as informaçoes do IM pois eram baseadas nesses dados. E um dia que previam ondas de 1 m, essas atingiram os 3,5m. Para alguem que trabalha no mar, como o meu pai, a ondulaçao já era significativa e que oferecia algum perigo aquela embarcaçao.
Eu mesmo confrontei com os dados emitidos no mesmo site e que não compreendia mais uma vez a falta de talvez algum profissionalismo por parte de quem tem um canudo.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (11 Dez 2012 às 21:04)

ups, enviei a anterior sem terminar...

Bom, prevejo que na costa do litoral norte poderam chegar aos 8m de altura e irá coincidir com as marés vivas desta lua nova. Alem de existir certamente algum efeito de aumento de volume de agua (tal como aconte com tempestades tropicais) pois o vento será predominantemente de SW / W forte o que elevara o nivel do mar acima do previsto e provocado pela gravidade da Lua.

Possivelmente, será emitido o alerta laranja ou mesmo vermelho para a costa norte pois haverá condiçoes extremas para as praticas maritimas.

Se puder estarei na foz do douro a ver o mar a galgar para a estrada.

Meré cheia as 03H50 de 15-12-2012 - 3,79m (no minimo sem contar com o levantamento de volume provocado pela força do vento que empurrará a massa de agua para a costa)
As 04:37 de domingo dia 15. Nesta madrugada prevesse que a ondulaçao seja ainda mais alta do que na de sábado, é aqui que alguns picos poderão atingir os 8 m. depois se tiver oportunidade divulgarei, mas podem seguir a boia do porto de leixoes no site do instituto hidrografico  

:P


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2012 às 23:23)

A região norte vai ter bastante precipitação nos próximos dias, nesta run das 18, o acumulado anda por volta dos 140-160 mm no Minho e no Douro Litoral, já no Algarve o acumulado anda um pouco acima dos 5 mm.

Quanto ao Algarve, mesmo no médio-longo prazo não vejo nada de especial, as depressões estão demasiadas a norte, e o AA anda sempre próximo.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Dez 2012 às 23:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A região norte vai ter bastante precipitação nos próximos dias, nesta run das 18, o acumulado anda por volta dos 140-160 mm no Minho e no Douro Litoral, já no Algarve o acumulado anda um pouco acima dos 5 mm.
> 
> Quanto ao Algarve, mesmo no médio-longo prazo não vejo nada de especial, as depressões estão demasiadas a norte, e o AA anda sempre próximo.



Aqui para o Sul parece que a torneira vai fechar ou no máximo ficar a pinguejar...
Na Batalha das acumulações parece que estas frentes "diesel" ficam a a ganhar às cut-off´s explosivas. 
Por aqui vamos ter de esperar por melhores dias, talvez lá para a última semana do mês ou então para Janeiro...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (12 Dez 2012 às 00:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A região norte vai ter bastante precipitação nos próximos dias, nesta run das 18, o acumulado anda por volta dos 140-160 mm no Minho e no Douro Litoral, já no Algarve o acumulado anda um pouco acima dos 5 mm.
> 
> Quanto ao Algarve, mesmo no médio-longo prazo não vejo nada de especial, as depressões estão demasiadas a norte, e o AA anda sempre próximo.



Agora é a nossa vez. Não se queixem aí em baixo andam com mais agua do que nós e até um bonus de um tornado e uma tromba d'agua tiveram. 

Vá num chorem


----------



## hurricane (12 Dez 2012 às 01:06)

Manditu disse:


> Agora é a nossa vez. Não se queixem aí em baixo andam com mais agua do que nós e até um bonus de um tornado e uma tromba d'agua tiveram.
> 
> Vá num chorem



De facto o Sul tem tido muita chuva mas ter um tornado como bonus não é lá muito bom.


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Dez 2012 às 02:19)

hurricane disse:


> De facto o Sul tem tido muita chuva mas ter um tornado como bonus não é lá muito bom.



Eu acho que o que ele quis dizer, foi que nós aqui no Norte, não temos tido nada de especial, apenas chuva e mais nada. E para quem gosta assim de tempo com condições adversas, como eu, penso que agora é a nossa vez. 

Isto de facto para os próximos dias está "apetitoso". Bom acompanhamento a todos e se possível comecem a prevenir-se.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Dez 2012 às 09:09)

Numa análise não modelística e olhando apenas (e por curiosidade) para os valores da precipitação em Novembro e Dezembro dos últimos anos no Sítio das Fontes, verificam-se os seguintes valores:

Nov2009: 16,2mm >>> Dez2009: 256,8mm
Nov2010: 75,0mm >>> Dez2010: 178,1mm
Nov2011: 118,2mm >> Dez2011:   12,4mm
Nov2012: 123,6mm >> Dez2012:    ??

Obviamente que esta pequena estatística dos últimos anos não quer dizer absolutamente nada, mas alguém arrisca num valor para este mês?  Será interessante ver como vai acabar o mês.

Para já tenho 19,8mm acumulados. Os modelos têm vindo a cortar aos poucos a precipitação para este final da semana, e para já, não vislumbro nada de relevante para a segunda metade de Dezembro. Mas para chegarmos à média do mês (115mm), pelo menos aqui no Sítio das Fontes, ainda vai ter que chover um bom bocado.


----------



## João Sousa (12 Dez 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Não deixa de algo surpreendente o facto do IM lançar avisos laranja e amarelo, com 48 h de antecipação. Acredito que já o tenha feito em situações anteriores, mas é mesmo muito raro.


----------



## Nuage (12 Dez 2012 às 10:07)

Snifa disse:


> Com excepção do Algarve o  IM lançou avisos *laranja *e *amarelo *para boa parte do País, por ventos, chuvas fortes, mar alteroso.
> 
> Alguma prevenção não fará mal nenhum, em especial no Norte:
> 
> ...





Estão a exagerar na antecipaçao da data...


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2012 às 10:16)

Nuage disse:


> Estão a exagerar na antecipaçao da data...



Não me parece, aliás penso que os avisos  mesmo amarelos deviam ser sempre lançados com boa antecedência, como é o caso...e não acontecer como foi recentemente no Algarve ou em Lisboa, em que lançaram o aviso laranja já depois do pior ter passado...

mesmo que não se verifiquem as situações previstas, ou sejam mais atenuadas, um aviso serve acima de tudo como medida de prevenção...e para prevenir/divulgar é necessário algum tempo, não é em cima da hora..


----------



## boneli (12 Dez 2012 às 11:38)

_Estão a exagerar na antecipaçao da data_...



Se não colocam é porque nõ colocam, se colocam é porque exageram nas datas...querias que colocassem quando???
Quanto mais cedo melhor e as datas a que se referem os avisos  estão lá, por isso não vejo qual o problema. 

Já algum tempo que os modelos andar a modelar a possiblidade de chuva forte para Sábado e nesta última saida do GFS voltou a intensificar.


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2012 às 12:34)

Não estão nada a exagerar, aliás, tal como o Snifa disse, o alerta amarelo devia ser sempre lançado muito tempo antes em situações destas, ao menos já não podem haver pretextos.

Fica então um aviso prévio, que acredito que em futuras atualizações, possam alterar os avisos, pois acredito seriamente que por exemplo o distrito de Setúbal, possa vir a ter aviso para o vento bem como, para a ondulação.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Dez 2012 às 12:52)

A depressão (NICKI) que vai trazer mau tempo à Portugal Continental terá amanhã (5ªFeira dia 13) ao final do dia no seu centro: 953hPa de acordo com o Hirlam  

Outros países (Irlanda e Inglaterra) também vão levar com a Nicki nas próximas horas e não vai ser pouco (chuva forte) e ventos intensos.... Serão dias verdadeiramente de inverno....


----------



## boneli (12 Dez 2012 às 13:19)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> A depressão (NICKI) que vai trazer mau tempo à Portugal Continental terá amanhã (5ªFeira dia 13) ao final do dia no seu centro: 953hPa de acordo com o Hirlam
> 
> Outros países (Irlanda e Inglaterra) também vão levar com a Nicki nas próximas horas e não vai ser pouco (chuva forte) e ventos intensos.... Serão dias verdadeiramente de inverno....




Vamos ver o acumulado que teremos aqui no nosso Burgo....


----------



## Andre Barbosa (12 Dez 2012 às 14:27)

Bem, parece que vamos ter animação.
Será que alguém me pode ajudar na previsão do tempo para Domingo?
Vou ter prova de karting em Viana do Castelo, gostaria de saber mais ou menos o que me espera... já dava jeito saber se vou ter chuva ou sol 

Alguém me ajude sff 

Cumps!


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2012 às 14:49)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Bem, parece que vamos ter animação.
> Será que alguém me pode ajudar na previsão do tempo para Domingo?
> Vou ter prova de karting em Viana do Castelo, gostaria de saber mais ou menos o que me espera... já dava jeito saber se vou ter chuva ou sol
> 
> ...



Ao que tudo indica o dia de Domingo será ainda marcado por chuva por vezes forte no Minho... Um dia de sol é para já uma hipotese quase totalmente descartada.


----------



## rozzo (12 Dez 2012 às 15:25)

Penso que algures no tópico já foi referido (e bem) que nos últimos tempos não tendo havido precipitações muito acima da média no Norte, os solos não estejam muito saturados, e os cursos de água não estejam a níveis muito altos, minimizando os efeitos da enorme quantidade de precipitação que vai cair.

Todavia, isto obviamente não se pode aplicar assim a zonas urbanas, altamente impermiabilizadas. A verificar-se esta ordem de valores de precipitação prevista naturalmente será de esperar alguns problemas nestas zonas. Uma cidade que me lembro em que costuma haver bastantes vezes problemas em túneis e estruturas rodoviárias em eventos deste tipo é Braga, p.ex.

Além disso, há a ter em conta o vento muito forte, e todo o cuidado é pouco em relação a árvores, etc.

E como já também foi escrito, o mar estará fantástico para umas fotos, mas muito perigoso, ondulação brutal, portanto nada de aventuras.



Em termos de expectactivas de fenómenos convectivos mais severos, sabemos que nunca os podemos descartar completamente em eventos importantes como este, mas a probabilidade é reduzida, visto a precipitação ser essencialmente estratiforme, sem grande desenvolvimento vertical, e muito ajudada pela orografia, e claro por ser um sistema que vai afectar a região por muitas horas consecutivas, resultando num problema de acumulados, mais do que propriamente a violência das precipitações em si.

Além do Minho e Douro Litoral, parece-me que também a região da Serra da Estrela poderá ter acumulados de precipitação (e vento claro) bastante significativos.


---

Segundo a saída de hoje das 06 do GFS, precipitação acumulada até ao final de Domingo:








Rajadas de vento (no período mais crítico), em nós:


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2012 às 17:06)

Boas, 

situação com alguma severidade a afectar em especial o Litoral Norte segundo esta última run gfs 12 z:








O meteograma GFS 12z mete *185.5 mm* aqui para o Porto, o que é bastante significativo:






de resto, consultando os vários meteogramas GFS  aqui para o Minho/Douro Litoral, as quantidades de precipitação previstas são muito elevadas, próximas dos *200 mm* em alguns casos.


----------



## xes (12 Dez 2012 às 17:15)

E eu a queixar-me que nunca tínhamos nada de interessante por estes lados, quero ver o que vai dar.


----------



## boneli (12 Dez 2012 às 17:26)

rozzo disse:


> Todavia, isto obviamente não se pode aplicar assim a zonas urbanas, altamente impermiabilizadas. A verificar-se esta ordem de valores de precipitação prevista naturalmente será de esperar alguns problemas nestas zonas. *Uma cidade que me lembro em que costuma haver bastantes vezes problemas em túneis e estruturas rodoviárias em eventos deste tipo é Braga,* p.ex.





Tem razão caro rozzo. Isto deve-se em parte ( não estou a falar dos tuneis rodoviários e saneamento)  ao fato do rio ter sido todo acimentado à cerca de 15/20 anos não permitindo grande absorção das águas. Este ultimo ano tem-se feito obras na tentativa de renaturalizar o rio. De certa forma têm-no conseguido apesar de ainda estarem a meio. A água está mais limpa e curiosamente já começa a ter peixes algo que nunca tinha visto em 30 anos.
Bem no entanto estou curioso para ver se de fato o rio não transborda com tanta facilidade..


----------



## PauloSR (12 Dez 2012 às 17:56)

Peço imensa desculpa em alimentar o off-topic, mas de facto basta chover um bocado mais forte na cidade de Braga que tudo o que são túneis e vias rápidas inundam... Porém, o "superdotado" administrador da AGERE diz que é normal... Credo, se assim fosse em todas as cidades!!! Realmente Mesquita Machado afinal não tem solução para tudo! Para erradicar este mal, não vejo jeitos... 

/fim de off-topic

Bom, de facto as ultimas runs carregam bem no Litoral Norte do país... Precipitação intensa aliada a rajadas de vento forte, isto para não falar do mar alteroso. Evento interessante de se seguir


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Dez 2012 às 18:24)

boneli disse:


> Tem razão caro rozzo. Isto deve-se em parte ( não estou a falar dos tuneis rodoviários e saneamento)  ao fato do rio ter sido todo acimentado à cerca de 15/20 anos não permitindo grande absorção das águas. Este ultimo ano tem-se feito obras na tentativa de renaturalizar o rio. De certa forma têm-no conseguido apesar de ainda estarem a meio. A água está mais limpa e curiosamente já começa a ter peixes algo que nunca tinha visto em 30 anos.
> Bem no entanto estou curioso para ver se de fato o rio não transborda com tanta facilidade..



Boa tarde Vizinho,

Podemos ter a certeza que o rio Este vai dar que falar nos principais jornais locais. 

O nosso amigo PauloSR tem razão, basta chover um bocado mais forte durante algumas horas que os verdadeiros problemas surgem na cidade de Braga (Inundações diversas nos túneis, vias rápidas e parques de estacionamento subterrâneos).

Já começa a ser cada vez mais provável um evento interessante de se seguir em termos de precipitação, vento e agitação máritima.

Venha ela em força que o Minho está preparada para receber-la de braços abertos. Abençoada chuvinha.    

Cmps a todos...


----------



## GabKoost (12 Dez 2012 às 19:16)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Vizinho,
> 
> Podemos ter a certeza que o rio Este vai dar que falar nos principais jornais locais.
> 
> ...



As inundacoes em Braga sao uma certeza. Como sempre o rio este vai galgar as margens e apenas espero que nao se de uma situacao extrema como a do ano passado em que andaram carros a boiar e inclusive uma ponte pedonal foi arrasada pela furia das aguas matando uma pessoa.

A precepitacao prevista e concentrada, se se concretizar, estara acima do evento que causou o caos o ano passado. Assim sendo, eu que tinha previsto fazer as compras de Natal nestes dois dias, irei ficar em casa.

E que aquele tunel da variante costuma transformar-se em oceanario rapidamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2012 às 19:33)

Só para desanuviar a pressão e a tensão do evento próximo, coloco aqui uma carta de previsão do GFS para daqui a uma "eternidade".
Parece o _round 2_ desta batalha outonal


----------



## CptRena (12 Dez 2012 às 21:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Só para desanuviar a pressão e a tensão do evento próximo, coloco aqui uma carta de previsão do GFS para daqui a uma "eternidade".
> Parece o _round 2_ desta batalha outonal



Esse sistema frontal vai chegar a Portugal Continental, muito provavelmente, no dia 21 de Dezembro de 2012. Para os crentes, pode estar aí o apocalipse embebido nesse sistema ciclónico.
Até lá, degustemos o que o de amanhã nos vai trazer muita chuva  para o cantinho Centro-Norte e Norte e vendaval de levar "tudo" pelo ar.


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Dez 2012 às 21:34)

CptRena disse:


> Esse sistema frontal vai chegar a Portugal Continental, muito provavelmente, no dia 21 de Dezembro de 2012. Para os crentes, pode estar aí o apocalipse embebido nesse sistema ciclónico.
> Até lá, degustemos o que o de amanhã nos vai trazer muita chuva  para o cantinho Centro-Norte e Norte e vendaval de levar "tudo" pelo ar.



Pois é desta vez vai tudo para o norte, por aqui já tivemos a nossa parte, nestes próximos dias vamos apenas ter alguma chuva felizmente mas bastante vento, já que os solos por aqui continuam muito saturados e com várias poças ou mesmo lagos da chuvada de Quinta-feira


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2012 às 22:01)

CptRena disse:


> Esse sistema frontal vai chegar a Portugal Continental, muito provavelmente, no dia 21 de Dezembro de 2012. Para os crentes, pode estar aí o apocalipse embebido nesse sistema ciclónico.
> Até lá, degustemos o que o de amanhã nos vai trazer muita chuva  para o cantinho Centro-Norte e Norte e vendaval de levar "tudo" pelo ar.



Apocalipse em Portugal devido a uma frente fria, só se viesse um novo 1941..
Se aquela depressão cavar até aos 940hpa logo falaremos

Bom..de resto, os modelos estão agora bastante solidos, mostrando um padrão de corrente de oeste, com os proximos 8-10 dias a serem um mix de sol e tempo ameno com alguns periodos chuvosos e ventosos pelo meio...sendo que a norte tenderá a chover mais que a sul do Tejo.


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2012 às 22:27)

Algures no minho - 200mm de precipitação - nas próximas 48 horas e em zonas bem orientadas a oeste. E falta o dia de sábado. 

(Precipitação acumulada em 48h)


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2012 às 23:06)

Agreste disse:


> Algures no minho - 200mm de precipitação - nas próximas 48 horas e em zonas bem orientadas a oeste. E falta o dia de sábado.



As zonas que referes vão ser, concerteza, os contrafortes do *Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês*. As massas montanhosas destes sistemas vão concerteza ultrapassar estes valores dos 200mm, talvez mesmo dos 300mm - estamos a falar de uma das zonas com maior pluviosidade da Europa continental.

Para pena minha (e de todos certamente) não temos estações udométricas, como as havia há dezenas de anos por aquela zona.
No domingo dei uma voltinha por lá e vejam o que encontrei:















Na casa florestal de Leonte, a 862 mts de altitude, na estrada que liga a Vila do Gerês à fronteira da Portela do Homem, havia um antigo udómetro que está no estado lastimável que as imagens documentam.
Montaram um cercado novo para lá colocar uma nova estação, certamente, mas agora o abandono é notório


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2012 às 23:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para pena minha (e de todos certamente) não temos estações udométricas, como as havia há dezenas de anos por aquela zona.
> No domingo dei uma voltinha por lá e vejam o que encontrei:
> 
> 
> ...



Era uma vez um Udómetro, que chegou a acumular mais de 5000mm num ano, e se distinguiu por ser aquele que mais precipitação acumulava em Portugal Continental.
Triste fim, para quem tanto "trabalhou"...

Imagino que os seus rivais na Portela do Homem, Covide e São Bento da Porta Aberta, também eles Udómetros que superaram a barreira dos 5000mm, tenham tido um fim semelhante.
Triste...

Ainda que caíam 200, 300 ou mesmo 400mm nesses lugares durante os próximos dias, nunca o saberemos.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2012 às 00:19)

Grande aporte de energia/humidade desde os tropicos...







Os valores instantaneos de agua precipitavel ( a azul, esquecam a setinhas e as linhas que são "coisas" que teem a ver com a dinamica de sistemas convectivos organizados, coisa que não vai ocorrer por ausencia de instabilidade)...







E a presença de bloqueio na Asia e na Gronelandia vão  gerar condições perfeitas para um episodio bastante poderoso de "temporal" de W/SW.
Já há alguns tempos que não tinhamos um tão interessante.

No médio termo, o padrão mantem-se:





E é de facto possivel que lá para finais do mês, com o vortice polar a avançar pela Asia, e a entrada de ar mais frio e estavel pela America/Atlantico, que se gere um padrão de bloqueio na America/Atlantico, e um cavado na Europa, com nova injecção de ar frio pelo continente, e alguma instabilidade na faixa ocidental e Mediterranea.

Será que teremos um bom evento de Neve para a passagem de ano ou inicios de Jan?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Dez 2012 às 00:41)

stormy disse:


> Grande aporte de energia/humidade desde os tropicos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro stormy,

Esperemos todos ver o elemento Branco para o Reveillon ou na primeira semana de Janeiro, talvez seja um 2º (Janeiro 2009) com neve a cota 0 no litoral Noroeste


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2012 às 10:06)

Várias horas com uma mancha verde e pontualmente vermelho durante a parte da tarde amanhã. Todos os rios que passam pelo Gerês vão ficar limpos de lenha...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2012 às 19:18)

Incrivel a quantidade de precipitação prevista para vários locais do NO de Portugal. A vila de Paredes de Coura é um bom exemplo disso,impressionante.. 270 mm


----------



## martinus (13 Dez 2012 às 19:28)

Sim. É muito raro o Fremeteo chegar aos 200mm na previsão a 7 dias mas, neste momento, já vai em 230mm para Braga

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2742032&la=1



jonas_87 disse:


> Incrivel a quantidade de precipitação prevista para vários locais do NO de Portugal. A vila de Paredes de Coura é um bom exemplo disso,impressionante.. 270 mm


----------



## hurricane (13 Dez 2012 às 19:29)

O IM já colocou Braga e Viana do Castelo em alerta vermelho! Vem lá mesmo muita chuva!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2012 às 19:34)

*Re: Avisos, Alertas e Previsões oficiais - Dezembro 2012*

Realmente ando a gostar imenso dos avisos do IM, organização excelente pelas partes do dia, com avisos contínuos (Por exemplo Laranja das 12h ás 21h e Amarelo das 22 ás 05h).
O IM aumentou o aviso de Viana e Braga de chuva para vermelho, chuva forte e persistente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2012 às 20:04)

Concordo com a postura do IM! Precaução nunca será de mais e finalmente parecem perder o medo de se "molhar"! A aviso parece-me adequado atendendo aos modelos, podendo tornar-se uma situação de facto perigosa! Olhos postos no Radar de Cuntis! 

A Aemet colocou Pontevedra sob aviso laranja, a MeteoGalicia também.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (13 Dez 2012 às 20:33)

Sim, parece-me sensato o aviso.
Embora eu penso que o distrito do Porto também devesse ficar em alerta vermelho.

Noutro post referi, o rio ave tenho grande parte da sua bacia hidrográfica no Minho mas desagua em Vila do Conde. 
É um rio de caudal curto mas as 3 barragens que possui são de baixa capacidade. Os 200mm de precipitação que poderão cair em grande área desta bacia fará a mesma aumentar rapidamente. 

Em Braga o Rio Este (afluente do Ave) tem já alguns episódios de enchente e estragos no passado. Este rio desagua no Ave já no concelho de Vila do Conde.

Creio que a zona ribeirinha de Vila do Conde possa inundar na tarde de amanhã ou na madrugada de sexta para sábado.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (13 Dez 2012 às 20:48)

Nas proximas 48h. Base da previsão as 12h de hoje 13-12-2012







Seguramente a zona do Gerês será de bastante precipitação...


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Dez 2012 às 21:01)

Manditu disse:


> Nas proximas 48h. Base da previsão as 12h de hoje 13-12-2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bem para esta zona nem aos 10 mm chega, vai haver assim uma diferença tão grande na distribuição da precipitação?


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2012 às 21:29)

Rainstorm disse:


> Bem para esta zona nem aos 10 mm chega, vai haver assim uma diferença tão grande na distribuição da precipitação?



É possivel visto ser uma frente pouco activa...o que vai acontecer é tudo efeito orografico sobre ar extremamente humido.
Onde não houver forçamento orografico, a chuva será pouca porque a dinamica vertical no seio da frente é relativamente fraca.

Outra coisa que potencia a precipitação será o vento, que ao ser forte cria muita turbulencia em contacto com as regiões montanhosas, amplificando o efeito orografico.

Cá para o sul do pais o que chover virá de alguns alguaceiros dispersos e linhas de convergencia/instabilidade que poderão gerar alguns aglomerados de pequenos nucleos convectivos que dada a presença de muita humidade disponivel deverão causar alguns periodos breves de chuva forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2012 às 21:41)

*Ondulação forte motiva encerramento de seis barras marítimas*


> A forte ondulação do mar levou hoje ao encerramento de seis barras marítimas portuguesas a toda a navegação e ao condicionamento de outras duas a embarcações com menos de 35 metros, segundo informação disponibilizada pela Marinha.
> 
> De acordo com informação atualizada às 17:50 na página oficial da Marinha na Internet, as barras marítimas de Caminha, Vila Praia de Âncora, Póvoa do Varzim, Vila do Conde, Douro e São Martinho do Porto estão encerradas a toda a navegação.
> 
> ...


----------



## vegastar (13 Dez 2012 às 22:25)

Estou com curiosidade acerca do enchimento da albufeira do alto lindoso. Hoje está nos 24% de capacidade, mas o caudal afluente está a aumentar rapidamente.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2012 às 22:28)

A passagem do actual evento será certamente suficiente para alterar essa percentagem.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (14 Dez 2012 às 00:57)

vegastar disse:


> Estou com curiosidade acerca do enchimento da albufeira do alto lindoso. Hoje está nos 24% de capacidade, mas o caudal afluente está a aumentar rapidamente.



onde conseguiste essa informação? procurei no site da edp mas nao consegui.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (14 Dez 2012 às 01:43)

Pareve vir aí MUITA chuva...


----------



## CptRena (14 Dez 2012 às 01:59)

Manditu disse:


> onde conseguiste essa informação? procurei no site da edp mas nao consegui.



Não é no da EDP, é no da SNIRH


----------



## boneli (14 Dez 2012 às 16:26)

Bem este evento a partir desta tarde agora vai começar a diminuir de intensidade .....alguém arrisca previsão para os próximos dias?
Pelo que vejo pelo menos aqui para o Burgo a chuva vai ser quase uma constante nos próximos dias. Amanhã vamos ter um pequeno interregno ( mas com possibilidade de alguma precipitação ) mas Domingo e Segunda está de volta.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2012 às 17:43)

Manditu disse:


> onde conseguiste essa informação? procurei no site da edp mas nao consegui.



Bom fecharam as comportas! Deixaram a barragem ir tão abaixo que agora mesmo com tanta chuva não arriscam a produzir.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2012 às 20:04)

E como a precipitação de hoje não chega:






Parece que os próximos 10 dias serão ligeiramente molhados


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2012 às 20:59)

Mais chuva no NW e porções do litoral centro, nomeadamente serras litorais a norte do maciço de Montejunto, no Domingo, que poderá ser forte e perssistente pela manhã.

Provavelmente mais um dia com risco de inundações dispersas..


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2012 às 21:17)

Pelo Algarve, diria que se tiver mais 30 mm até ao final do ano, será uma sorte, basta ver o GFS da run das 12, levamos com o AA sempre ao pé. Logo, este mês nem 50% da média terá no Algarve, sei que ainda falta a 2ª quinzena toda, mas neste momento, não vejo nada de especial no sul. Só voltará a chover no Algarve em condições quando houver cut-off's.

Tanto o Algarve, tal como a Madeira estão fora de rota. Só hoje, existiu estações onde choveu mais ou igual ao mês todo de Novembro no Algarve. Depois, de um Novembro super animado e excitante aqui pelo Algarve, agora é a pasmaceira total. Talvez Janeiro seja diferente, porque não acredito que venha algo mais para este mês. 

No Minho, este mês poderá acabar com precipitações entre os 400 a 500 mm nalgumas zonas. .


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2012 às 21:19)

O ECMWF propõe mais um par de frentes com boas descargas no centro e norte.  Seria importante que chegassem vivas a Castela-Leão para que o escoamento durasse para lá das próprias chuvas. 17, 20 e 24 promete voltar a chover com intensidade.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Pelo Algarve, diria que se tiver mais 30 mm até ao final do ano, será uma sorte, basta ver o GFS da run das 12, levamos com o AA sempre ao pé.



A frente da véspera de natal parece-me chegar em boas condições a todo o país. Dá ideia de ser um natal à chuva.


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2012 às 21:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> E como a precipitação de hoje não chega:
> 
> Parece que os próximos 10 dias serão ligeiramente molhados



Pois, parece que sim, mas apenas ligeiramente  

Aqui para o Nordeste também devemos ter dias molhados mas não com a intensidade daí.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2012 às 22:39)

Agreste disse:


> O ECMWF propõe mais um par de frentes com boas descargas no centro e norte.  Seria importante que chegassem vivas a Castela-Leão para que o escoamento durasse para lá das próprias chuvas. 17, 20 e 24 promete voltar a chover com intensidade.
> 
> 
> 
> A frente da véspera de natal parece-me chegar em boas condições a todo o país. Dá ideia de ser um natal à chuva.



Parece-me que será a nossa próxima aposta mas não confio em frentes de Noroeste. Venha a época das cut-off´s...


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2012 às 02:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece-me que será a nossa próxima aposta mas não confio em frentes de Noroeste. Venha a época das cut-off´s...



Ainda é muito preliminar, mas  tenho andado a ver o padrão global nos ultimos dias, e acho que para Janeiro vai haver uma grande mudança, desta zonalidade, para uma situação mais complexa, que poderá, caso as coisas corram bem, dar num padrão mais humido no sul e na Madeira.


----------



## cardu (15 Dez 2012 às 12:40)

Sete distritos em alerta laranja devido ao mau tempo
Os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria e Lisboa mantêm-se, este sábado, em alerta laranja devido à previsão de fenómenos meteorológicos invulgares, avisa o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Que significa fenómenos invulgares????? 

Queda de neve em cotas baixas??


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2012 às 12:46)

parece que vamos passar o natal na praia 
iso 12 a 1500 M


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Dez 2012 às 12:47)

cardu disse:


> Sete distritos em alerta laranja devido ao mau tempo
> Os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria e Lisboa mantêm-se, este sábado, em alerta laranja devido à previsão de fenómenos meteorológicos invulgares, avisa o Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> Que significa fenómenos invulgares?????
> ...



O aviso laranja activo é apenas para a ondulação, não entendo essa notícia (retirado da TVI24?).


----------



## Lightning (15 Dez 2012 às 12:53)

cardu disse:


> Que significa fenómenos invulgares?????



Um fenómeno invulgar é a quantidade bruta de ignorância que vai na cabeça dos media. Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Dez 2012 às 12:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> parece que vamos passar o natal na praia
> iso 12 a 1500 M



n percebi a tua afirmação


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2012 às 13:41)

Lightning disse:


> Um fenómeno invulgar é a quantidade bruta de ignorância que vai na cabeça dos media. Desculpem o off-topic.



Eles fazem de propósito, achas que são assim tão burros?

É a politica "informativa" deles...o medo, o suspance, o terror, o " Ai credo!", o " Santissima virgem maria, vou já fazer umas rezas!".

É esse tipo de m**** ( sim, é m****..desculpem usar o termo), que vende por cá..


Bom, quanto ás previsões...

Estes proximos dias continuará um fluxo de W, com a passagem de algumas perturbações frontais associadas á passagem de varias "bolhas" de ar quer tropical maritimo quer subtropical ou polar maritimo modificado.

No norte e centro é onde a possibilidade de precipitação é maior, salientando-se o dia de amanhã, que poderá ter outra vez periodos de chuva forte no noroeste e porções do litoral centro.

No sul dada a maior estabilidade poderemos ter alguns periodos de céu limpo com tempo relativamente quente em especial na faixa costeira e Algarve, porque para o interior e bacias dos maiores rios é possivel a formação de alguns nevoeiros localmente persistentes.

Para o médio/longo prazo, a tendencia para alem dos 5 dias é de manutenção de uma corrente ondulada de oeste, uns dias secos intervalados por frentes que poderão ser activas dependendo das caracteristicas do cavado em que se inserem.

Não se pode fazer uma previsão muito assertiva, portanto, pois sendo uma corrente ondulada por vezes há modificações que podem alterar bastante a previsão...teremos de ir com calma, mas o mais plausivel é que venha a chover mais e um pouco por todo o pais em alguns dias durante o resto do mês.

Para Janeiro, pode ser que haja uma mudança do padrão, mas é algo que para já aparece como uma possibilidade algo remota...mais adiante quando houver mais certezas eu ou o David deveremos postar por aqui


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2012 às 13:57)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> n percebi a tua afirmação



as temperaturas segundo o gfs vao estar acima da media para o natal mas ainda falta uma semana ainda muita coisa pode mudar mas e um padrao que a ser modelado nas ultimas 6 runs


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2012 às 13:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> as temperaturas segundo o gfs vao estar acima da media para o natal mas ainda falta uma semana ainda muita coisa pode mudar mas e um padrao que a ser modelado nas ultimas 6 runs



Mas o Natal quer-se frio!!! Um iso 12 era boa era na Passagem de Ano, no Natal o que se quer é uma iso -12...


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Dez 2012 às 15:04)

Sim de facto nesta ultima saida a tempª subiu ligeiramente pois se até aqui o iso 0º ainda tocava o território agora nem por isso , mas claro até lá ainda falta algum tempo e tudo pode mudar.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2012 às 20:18)

stormy disse:


> Eles fazem de propósito, achas que são assim tão burros?
> 
> É a politica "informativa" deles...o medo, o suspance, o terror, o " Ai credo!", o " Santissima virgem maria, vou já fazer umas rezas!".
> 
> ...



Só quando passar uma tempestade a sério por cá e calar essas bocas "ignorantes", por eles de algum modo sofrerem na pele as consequências, è que vão acabar esses sensacionalismos. Mas a culpa também é da RTP que acabou com os boletins meteorológicos como deve ser. Enfim desculpem o offtopic...

Quanto à próxima frente que será lá para Quinta/Sexta mais uma vez será mais intensa a Norte e Centro podendo mesmo nem atingir o as regiões mais a sul do país. Mas vamos esperar que isto está sempre a alterar. Então para a véspera e dia de Natal, arriscar uma previsão é mesmo um tiro no escuro, isto porque andam ali uns cavados dançando que a cada run que passa ora estão mais a Sul ou mais a Norte.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2012 às 21:43)

O Europeu mantém um dia de natal com chuva...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Dez 2012 às 00:10)

Agreste disse:


> O Europeu mantém um dia de natal com chuva...



Pois eu penso que a partir de agora teremos um ano periodo parecido com o ano passado por estas bandas para depois termos uma Primavera chuvosa, mas isso já sou eu a fazer o futurismo.
O que me leva a dizer isto? 
Basta ver o histórico dos ultimos 20 anos nomeadamente no que toca a Janeiro e Fevereiro !


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2012 às 09:36)

Novidade de hoje: Desapareceram as depressões com pressões muito baixas vindas da terra nova. Devemos ter um episódio de frio no começo do ano.


----------



## Norther (16 Dez 2012 às 14:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas o Natal quer-se frio!!! Um iso 12 era boa era na Passagem de Ano, no Natal o que se quer é uma iso -12...




Na véspera e dia de natal o mais certo é estar frio como mostra a saída das 6Z, também gosto de muito frio porque é assim que se esta bem ao pé do madeiro e o ideal até era com um nevão  talvez calhe num próximo natal.
Mas este ano até na Serra da Estrela esta difícil de ter neve, e ate ao fim de ano não há grandes perspectivas para ter a Serra branca.

Ja os países do leste da Europa parece que vão ter frio a séria


----------



## Paulo H (16 Dez 2012 às 15:05)

Agreste disse:


> Novidade de hoje: Desapareceram as depressões com pressões muito baixas vindas da terra nova. Devemos ter um episódio de frio no começo do ano.



Hum.. Ainda é cedo para prever o que quer que seja.. Os modelos ainda trarão de volta as depressoes, e provavelmente voltarão atrás novamente (como nessa saída).

Segundo consta, decorre um aquecimento na estratosfera, que irá refletir-se na tróposfera, mas não é fácil os modelos conseguirem prever como tudo se irá refletir à superfície. Mas a continuar assim, irá traduzir-se numa alteração de padrão, com reforço de NAO-. 

Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, pff: Em vez de termos zonal, teríamos conforme a posição do AA, tempo seco alternando com precipitação/entradas mais de sul (provavelmente cut-offs), isto mais lá para início de janeiro?


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2012 às 15:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Hum.. Ainda é cedo para prever o que quer que seja.. Os modelos ainda trarão de volta as depressoes, e provavelmente voltarão atrás novamente (como nessa saída).
> 
> Segundo consta, decorre um aquecimento na estratosfera, que irá refletir-se na tróposfera, mas não é fácil os modelos conseguirem prever como tudo se irá refletir à superfície. Mas a continuar assim, irá traduzir-se numa alteração de padrão, com reforço de NAO-.
> 
> Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, pff: Em vez de termos zonal, teríamos conforme a posição do AA, tempo seco alternando com precipitação/entradas mais de sul (provavelmente cut-offs), isto mais lá para início de janeiro?



Aquecimentos estratosféricos, geralmente mas não sempre, implicam o aumento da pressão atmosférica e do geopotencial no pólo, logo uma negativização da oscilação ártica (AO). Embora tenha uma correlação positiva com a NAO, são fenómenos diferentes.

As consequências por cá podem ser diversas, mas geralmente a ocorrência de bloqueios a latitudes mais altas, provocam entradas muito frias a latitudes mais baixas. A exacta localização do bloqueio é decisiva, pode originar tempo frio e seco, caso o bloqueio ocorra, por exemplo, na região da Islandia, e pode originar um padrão mais atlântico, com um bloqueio no continente americano, a meter o ar frio no Atlântico.

Neste momento, está previsto um forte aquecimento estratosférico na semana após o Natal, ainda está a alguma distância, mas este fenómeno é de previsão mais simples, geralmente se os modelos o prevêem a cerca de 10 dias, ele acaba por ocorrer. Dá ideia, que esse aquecimento iniciar-se-á na Ásia, para depois se expandir para o continente americano, o que empurraria o vórtice polar para a zona da Escandinávia, o que costuma indiciar um bloqueio no Atlântico e um fluxo de norte na Europa central e ocidental.


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2012 às 19:08)

A semana que hoje se inicia manterá as características deste fim de semana, com precipitação a norte e tempo mais estável, mas sempre com a possibilidade de alguma precipitação fraca, a sul.

As temperaturas em altitude estarão bem acima da média, à superfície a anomalia poderá não ser tão grande, principalmente no que toca às máximas, devido à nebulosidade e à possibilidade de formação de nevoeiros persistentes.

Note-se a importante entrada de ar quente vinda de sul prevista para o próximo fim-de-semana:







Iso 16 a 850 hpa bem perto do Algarve. E, olhando para o ensemble e para os restantes modelos, não se trata de um outlier. Sendo assim, no próximo fim-de-semana deveremos ter temperaturas bem altas para a época, podendo ultrapassar os 20ºC em muitas regiões do país, onde não exista nebulosidade nem nevoeiro.

Trata-se de uma situação pouco comum, mas não inédita, basta ver o Natal de 1977, a minha mãe lembra-se de ter andado de manga curta na noite de Consoada:






É provável que até ao Ano Novo não haja novidades na circulação atmosférica, pelo menos no que ao Atlântico diz respeito. No início de janeiro, começam a haver indícios de tempos mais interessantes, com o aquecimento estratosférico, a negativização da AO, e o deslocamento do vórtice polar para o hemisfério oriental, com consequente bloqueio do Atlântico.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Dez 2012 às 19:17)

Nova actulização do ECMWF mantem a previsão de que se se irá amnter o fluxo de Oeste com a passagens de sistemas frontais em especial no norte a peninsula.
A vespera como no dia de Natal será de precipitação.

Devido ao mesmo fluxo / corrente as temperaturas irão se manter amenas e humidade elevada, em especial nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro.

Entretanto analisei outros modelos de previsão que diferem logo a partir do medio prazo para frente, indica-me / entendo que bastantes incertezas para esse periodo não permitindo obter informaçoes muito certas do que se irá passar a partir de um prazo de daqui a 5 dias para o futuro.

Pegando na exposição do David, leva-me a deduzir que por haver esse aquecimento dos níveis estratosfericos essa alteraçao influenciará as condições meteorológicas na camada inferior, mas como a informação / obtenção de dados dos niveis estratosfericos são muito poucos, relativamente aos recolhidos à superficie isso implica que, penso eu, numa maior incerteza e disparidade entre dos diferentes organismos de previsão.

Outra constatação, é que se verificarmos apenas um organismos e acompanharmos sempre as actualizações, já verifiquei que na actualização seguinte a previsão já difere significativamente a partir do 4º - 5º para o futuro.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2012 às 11:18)

Estamos à beira de ter um dos natais mais quentes de sempre.


----------



## stormy (17 Dez 2012 às 13:24)

É interessante esta repetição de 1977....será que mais para a frente teremos uma lembrança dos 40/50´s


----------



## ppereira (17 Dez 2012 às 13:40)

Noite de consoada com 5/6ºC na Guarda 
Perde a piada toda 
E a passagem de ano vamos pelo mesmo caminho


----------



## stormy (17 Dez 2012 às 14:36)

As tendencias a longo prazo apontam para a possibilidade interessante de um colapso do vortice polar, talvez de uma maneira bastante "explosiva".

Analisando as anomalias de temperatura á superficie do mar, e em alguns pontos continentais, podemos ter uma noção do padrão global que tem preponderado ao longo das ultimas semanas:

Segundo a carta de hoje:






Vermelho- A
Azul- B
Roxo- Bloqueio

Temos vindo a observar uma tendencia crescente de bloqueios mistos na Asia, e de bloqueios Anticiclonicos sobre regiões do Atlantico NE/Canada/Gronelandia.

No Pacifico o fortalecimento das anomalias positivas de temperatura no Equador teem fortalecido muito um anticiclone de bloqueio proximo ao antimeridiano de Greewich, e este padrão global tem resultado num acumular de ar frio em faixas da America do norte, extendendo-se desde o Alaska a regões do W Americano, tal como num fortalecimento do AT Siberiano, com anomalias negativas em boas porções da Asia.

Por outro lado tem havido uma acumulação de energia no Pacifico central e no Atlantico central e NE.

O bloqueio extenso na Asia deverá, segundo o GFS resultar numa gradual distorção do vortice polar:






Isto da-se pois a circulação desorganizada ( Jet aos "saltos" na Troposfera) gera atrito com a circulação em altura do vortice, que aquece e distorce a circulação em altura...como o ar é rarefeito uma pequena entrada de energia por atrito pode aquecer a massa de ar em varias dezenas de graus num curto espaço de tempo.


Sucede que este aquecimento sobre a Asia tende a roper o vortice na região, promovendo uma atmosfera mais estavel, que arrefece mais e potencia o fortalecimento do AT Siberiano.

A asia deverá gelar nas proximas semanas portanto...

Por outro lado se o Pacifico continua quente, e a circulação hemieferica vai empurrando ar gelado da Siberia para o Pacifico...deverá haver uma intensificação das ciclogeneses no Japão, que promovem uma reacção em cadeia para haver bloqueio no Paficico, e para haver mais aquecimento estratosferico a progredir sobre o Pacifico.

Ora...isto irá desestabilizar o vortice polar e pode ser que se atinga um limite em que este se começe a desintegrar...

O padrão actual promove uma distribuição das anomalias termicas tal que é muito favoravel a um episodio de colapso do vortice e negativização extrema da AO, algures em Janeiro.

Se isso acontecer deverá haver uma grande desestabilização da circulação Atmosferica pelo Hemisferio, gerando uma situação muito complexa mas possivelmente favoravel á ocorrencia de um periodo de tempo mais movido sobre a nossa faixa Subtropical.

Este esboço indica a tendencia que se poderá desenvolver após a rotura do VP:






Mas é apenas um esboço, pois em essencia estes eventos levam a situações imprevisiveis...essa carta mostra o que tenderá a ser mais expressivo no que toca ao padrao com base na distribuição das regiões onde se tem manifestado uma maior acumulação de energia ou de frio...os pontos de fronteira geralmente dão-nos uma ideia do tipo de fluxos e do tipo de sinoptica que tendencialmente é mais facil de se desenvolver numa região.


Resumindo a coisa...penso qie Janeiro poderá ser um mes bastante activo, com muita precipitação e temperaturas tendencialmente abaixo da média.


----------



## boneli (17 Dez 2012 às 17:21)

Dias quentes no Natal e Ano Novo.....eu olho para IM  e dá ca para Braga máxima de 13 e minima de 11, olho para o GFS e vejo a ISO 4/2 no nosso território e possiblidade de chuva pelo menos para dia 24. Já nem falo para a passagem de ano porque faltam 12 DIAS! 

Será que vai ser assim tão quente?


----------



## martinus (17 Dez 2012 às 20:57)

boneli disse:


> Dias quentes no Natal e Ano Novo.....eu olho para IM  e dá ca para Braga máxima de 13 e minima de 11, olho para o GFS e vejo a ISO 4/2 no nosso território e possiblidade de chuva pelo menos para dia 24. Já nem falo para a passagem de ano porque faltam 12 DIAS!
> 
> Será que vai ser assim tão quente?



11-13 Não é assim tão quente. Aqui há uns anos lembro-me de ver umas ladys em biquini a bronzear na Apúlia em meados de Fevereiro. Nessa altura andava por uns 14-24.


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2012 às 21:00)

Se estiver como esteve hoje no Algarve é quase primavera.


----------



## João Sousa (18 Dez 2012 às 00:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estamos à beira de ter um dos natais mais quentes de sempre.



Boa noite,
Parece que estamos algures no Magrebe. lool
Agora a sério, penso que até nem será assim tão anormal o estado do tempo que termos. A tendência será, na minha opinião de o GFS, se encostar ao ECM e nesse sentido poder haver uma frente a atravessar o continente. No fundo tempo normal para a época. 
Obviamente, que as regiões do sul terão menor probabilidade de sofrer os efeitos desta potencial entrada de noroeste.

Abraço


----------



## martinus (18 Dez 2012 às 00:22)

Aqui para o noroeste (Braga) o Freemeteo já aposta num cenário bastante credível para a época: chuva, algum vento, trovoada, fresco (10 a 13C.).


----------



## boneli (18 Dez 2012 às 17:02)

Um regalo quando vejo os modelos. Eu sei que ela não vem de forma democrática...mais no Norte do que no Sul e quase nada para os colegas Algarvios, mas pelo menos até Sexta vamos ter chuva. 
Parece haver um pequeno interregno no Fim de Semana para no dia 24 estar de volta, mas até lá ainda falta algum tempo.
De referir também que para dia 24 e 25 podemos ter a iso 0 por cá o que vem contrariar o que os modelos mostravam  à um tempo atrás em que havia a possiblidade de um Natal ameno. A ver vamos se as coisas se mantêm.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (18 Dez 2012 às 21:37)

Não sei que modelos andam a consultar, mas na minha analise nos mapas agora, verifico que os dias quentes serão o sábado (22) e domingo (23). 
Prevesse que chegue aos 17-18ºC litoral norte. Proximo dos 20ºC no algarve.

Entretanto tenho um registo de 1998 de 19,7ºC em dezembro. Mas ainda longe do recorde de ~23ºC / 21ºC (s.pilar / p.rubras).

A vespera de natal nao será muito mais fria mas a vinda de precipitação em especial no norte e centro.

*Agora voltando a visão geral. Penso que este possa ser um dos dezembros mais quentes (quanto à média e média mínima) em especial nas estações do litoral.*


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (18 Dez 2012 às 21:41)

stormy disse:


> É interessante esta repetição de 1977....será que mais para a frente teremos uma lembrança dos 40/50´s



Referes-te ao 15 de Fevereiro de 1941?!

Na serra do pilar (gaia), unica estaçao do porto na altura, a rajada de vento ultrapassou os 186kmh (anemometro avariou), mas por calculos de aproximação de outro que passou a escala apurou-se os 227km/h

Vento médio de 126km/h (em 1 hora) entre as 05h e as 06h...


A pressão minima não estou certo do valor, mas tenho dados para confirmar, mas penso que foi abaixo dos 970mb


que lindo dia....


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2012 às 22:13)

A noite de Natal será fresca e chuvosa, pelo menos os modelos indicam um descida acentuada da temperatura de 2ª para 3ª feira principalmente ao longo da noite...


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2012 às 22:18)

Aliás até poderá cair neve na Serra da Estrela! Tenho a sensação que a circulação zonal começa a dar sinais que  poderá descer na latitude.


----------



## stormy (19 Dez 2012 às 01:03)

Tudo indica que pelo natal teremos a descida de um cavado de procedencia Atlantica.

A T850 poderá descer mesmo abaixo da média pelos dias 24-26/27, e deverá haver instabilidade e forçamento dinamico suficientes para que ocorra bastante precipitação, que será sob forma de neve a cotas médias/alt*as...acima dos 1400-1600m no norte e centro, talvez pontualmente um pouco mais baixas...mas é esta a ideia que vem nos modelos para já.


De referir a frente que passará a partir da tarde do dia 23...o ECMWF e o GFS colocam uma sinoptica favoravel a que se forme alguma convecção linear pelo menos no litoral, que poderá causar ventos fortes e trovoada á sua passagem...depois o pós frontal poderá ser tambem algo activo.
Portanto uma possibilidade de alguma convecção pelo litoral localmente mais intensa...mas ainda faltam 5 dias...portanto não vale a pena adientar muito.


Analise detalhada, região norte-

Hoje, dia 19, durante a tarde/noite preve-se a a aproximação de uma frente fria de moderada actividade.
Preveem-se ventos fortes de S rodando para W e enfraquecendo.

A presença de alguma instabilidade ( CAPE 200-400J/Kg, LI -1/-2 e TT perto a 55) a em conjunto com a presença de forçamento dinamico em altura, convergencia á superficie e shear moderado poderão activar alguma convecção em geral pouco organizada ( até há algum excesso de shear), mas que devido aos valores elevados de agua precipitavel poderá gerar aguaceiros localmente fortes,  favorecidos pela orografia.
Não se descarta tambem alguma trovoada isolada e algumas rajadas de vento pontualmente até 85-90km.h ajudadas por mecanismos convectivos.

Para 5f á tarde e durante a noite, a aproximação de um nucleo de ciclogenese associado a uma ondulação nos niveis baixos e médios deverá gerar uma situação de ventos fortes de SW no extremo NW do pais.
Não se prevê instabilidade termodinamica, mas a presença de ar muito humido em conjunto com ventos fortes poderão causar periodos de chuva moderada a forte em porções do Geres e serranias litorais.*


----------



## B84 (19 Dez 2012 às 01:50)

Meus amigos,

Já repararam nas alterações ao site do IM. 
Aliás, ex IM, agora IPMA - Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

Provavelmente já não é novidade e era do conhecimento geral que se iria alterar o site. Se assim for, dêem o desconto aqui ao leigo 

Cumprimentos!!


----------



## rozzo (19 Dez 2012 às 11:36)

Pois é, desde ontem o GFS deu um salto do 8 para o 80, encostando mais no cenário que já vinha há vários dias a ser modelado por ECMWF e GEM. Na verdade até carregou mais que estes modelos. Acredito que fique algures no meio, entre o 8 e 80.
Teremos como já foi dito uma frente razoável, sem estar muito enfraquecida pela dorsal, mas claro sempre mais interessante na metade Norte... E poderemos ter bom pós-frontal, com frio razoável para neve a cotas médias-altas.
Será para muito poucos uma consoada com neve (como nos filmes), mas melhor que para nenhuns!


Certamente ainda haverá "ajustes" nos modelos, mas o consenso já é razoável nos traços gerais do evento natalício.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Dez 2012 às 12:22)

Hum... a julgar por esses mapas, a cota de neve deve andar acima de 1200m (já são cotas altas)!

500hPa: -25C a -27C 
850hPa: +1C a +4C 
%HR   : >90%

Frio instalado: Nenhum


----------



## rozzo (19 Dez 2012 às 13:26)

Paulo H disse:


> Hum... a julgar por esses mapas, a cota de neve deve andar acima de 1200m (já são cotas altas)!
> 
> 500hPa: -25C a -27C
> 850hPa: +1C a +4C
> ...



Sim, mas atenção que as cartas que coloquei como exemplo são da noite da consoada, da hora de abrir as prendas. 

Ou seja, ainda antes de entrar o sector mais frio, já na madrugada/manhã seguinte, em que a temperatura aos 850hPa chegará (pela previsão actual) a ser negativa. Portanto se assim acontecer, poderá a cota chegar a rondar quem sabe uns 1000m no Norte do país, mais coisa menos coisa, o que será sempre relativamente alto é claro, não vale a pena sonhar com grande coisa deste evento.


E claro, acima de tudo, falta quase uma semana, ainda estes detalhes irão mudar quase de certeza.
Por isso na minha opinião não vale muito a pena estar a precisar demais cotas de neve "nesta altura do campeonato".


----------



## stormy (19 Dez 2012 às 15:51)

Será que ainda chega alguma animação ao Extremo norte como ontem os modelos metiam...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (19 Dez 2012 às 21:00)

Chove de forma moderada e persistente na Maia. O Vento de SW Moderado a Fresco.

Quanto ainda a previsão de natal, por vezes fico com a noçao do quê que se responde a quê.

Respondia eu ao que tinham dito que o natal seria mais quente dos ultimos anos, ao que eu disse, que altas seriam as temps para sabado e domingo, e continua-se a confirmar valores maximos perto dos 20ºC.
Ao que respondem a seguir que irá haver uma descida bruta dos valores de temperatura, bruta tipo quê?! Dos 14ºC para os 10ºC?!
O erro foi meu pois devia mencionar para que região estava a fazer a minha previsão, aqui não caí neve e bruta não será a descida de temperatura região do Litoral Norte. Nesta zona mesmo com massa de ar polar que irá chegar no fim de tarde do dia 24, as temperaturas não descem muito no litoral porque essa massa é sobreaquecida até à costa pelo atlantico.

Não querendo ser pretencioso devo dizer / informar:
Que para saber o futuro é necessario conhecer o presente.
Na meteo é o mesmo que dizer:
que vale interpretar bem os modelos de predicção se não se conhece o clima de uma região.


----------



## boneli (20 Dez 2012 às 20:07)

Boa noite!
Tudo muito calmo como o tempo neste momento. Progonósticos?
Esta noite e amanhã mais chuva e no fim de semana um pequeno interregno para depois no 24 ela voltar. Parece que vamos ter um Natal molhado com algum frio ( nada fora do normal)...a ISO 0 vai andar perto de nós mas parece que vai ser mesmo perto! Aguardemos com calma.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Dez 2012 às 21:01)

Parece que amanhã a ISO 850 vai entrar bem dentro do nosso território...









Desculpem o off-topic...


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Dez 2012 às 21:29)

Bem eu não vejo nada de interessante para os próximos tempos, talvez chuva e um pós-frontal depois mas as temperaturas vão continuar demasiado altas para a época e com isso nada de neve


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2012 às 21:51)

Boas, 

não me parece que sejam tempos assim tão " pouco interessantes " os que se avizinham, senão vejamos:

previsão do IPMA para o periodo de Natal:






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp

mapas de precipitação actuais do GFS  e ECM:

ECM:






GFS






Vista assim através dos modelos parece ser uma frente razoável ( isto claro para quem não pensa só em extremos...) e que pode dar bons acumulados localmente  ( zonas do Gerês/Noroeste por exemplo podem acumular mais umas dezenas de milímetros  ) na região sul será uma frente mais enfraquecida.

Olhando mais a longo prazo , as coisas até estão boas, em especial no ECM, mas para isso ainda falta bastante tempo, para já parece garantida ( certamente ainda vão haver pequenas flutuações na intensidade/localização prevista pelos modelos ) a frente de Natal, e respectivo pós frontal.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

Pois mas o sul começa a precisar de mais do que chuva fraca apenas, e um inverno bom só é quando ele é democrático!!


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2012 às 00:56)

Os modelos para o Centro e Sul não estão maus estão péssimos e mesmo para o Norte nada de mais!! Janeiro também temo ser muito fraquinho pelo que ando a ver... Para os próximos 15 dias acredito apenas em alguma atividade dia 24 e dia 30 mas restrita quase apenas ao Norte


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Dez 2012 às 00:58)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos para o Centro e Sul não estão maus estão péssimos e mesmo para o Norte nada de mais!! Janeiro também temo ser muito fraquinho pelo que ando a ver... Para os próximos 15 dias acredito apenas em alguma atividade dia 24 e dia 30 mas restrita quase apenas ao Norte



Pois as coisas para o nosso canto estão mais uma vez dificeis, enquanto as depressões não descem mais de latitude, mas vamos esperar para ver.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Dez 2012 às 01:20)

Se continuar nesta andança, no final de Dezembro teremos a situação trimestral normalizada, em termos de precipitação e isto aplica-se á maior parte do território embora em em vários casos possamos ainda ter precipitação acima da média. Relativamente a este assunto refiro-me ao trimestre Outubro/Nov/Dez.
Quanto a Janeiro/Fev/Março ser seco, no que indicam os modelos basicamente no sul significa não chover ... looooll, pois a quantidade de chuva nestes meses já é tão baixo.

Contudo penso que este ano seja mais imprevisível que os outros anos, e por isso enquanto há vida existe esperança, e ainda acredito num Inverno normal !


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2012 às 01:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Se continuar nesta andança, no final de Dezembro teremos a situação trimestral normalizada, em termos de precipitação e isto aplica-se á maior parte do território embora em em vários casos possamos ainda ter precipitação acima da média. Relativamente a este assunto refiro-me ao trimestre Outubro/Nov/Dez.
> Quanto a Janeiro/Fev/Março ser seco, no que indicam os modelos basicamente no sul significa não chover ... looooll, pois a quantidade de chuva nestes meses já é tão baixo.
> 
> Contudo penso que este ano seja mais imprevisível que os outros anos, e por isso enquanto há vida existe esperança, e ainda acredito num Inverno normal !



Dificilmente teremos um período tão seco como o ano passado mas também corremos o risco de ter um Inverno abaixo da média para talvez ser compensado na Primavera. A longo prazo há muita inconsistência nos modelos, sem saber se se mantém o fluxo de Noroeste bastante a Norte, ou se há descida de latitude da zonal ou até mesmo a formação de alguma cut-off.
Para já vamos ver o que nos reserva a frente do dia 24, pelo menos humidade não tem faltado no país em geral, se bem que os mm's fiquem quase todos a Norte. A previsão aponta para precipitação muito residual nas regiões mais a Sul, isto para a frente do dia de Natal e bastante precipitação para a região Norte. Para amanhã também deverá chover bem na região Norte, essencialmente no Minho e nas serras desta região.


----------



## cactus (21 Dez 2012 às 03:12)

Olhando para os modelos "as tendencias" não nos são muito favoraveis ( ainda é muito cedo é claro) . Em todo o caso dá a sensação que vai ser um inverno bastante frio como o do ano passado , não tão seco , e pelo que vi nós ficamos mais uma vez á porta . Os principais beneficiados serão os mesmos , com surpresas para os lados da Italia e Grecia e talvez o Magrebe. A ver vamos , até lá pode ser que mude .


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Dez 2012 às 13:33)

cactus disse:


> Olhando para os modelos "as tendencias" não nos são muito favoraveis ( ainda é muito cedo é claro) . Em todo o caso dá a sensação que vai ser um inverno bastante frio como o do ano passado , não tão seco , e pelo que vi nós ficamos mais uma vez á porta . Os principais beneficiados serão os mesmos , com surpresas para os lados da Italia e Grecia e talvez o Magrebe. A ver vamos , até lá pode ser que mude .



Pois mas a cada ano que passa a neve, vai sendo mais rara por cá, até que talvez daqui a uns 20 anos já apenas neva na Torre 2 vezes por ano.

Espero bem que não


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2012 às 13:56)

Ora aí está, como seria de esperar, chuva por vezes forte para segunda feira:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 24.dezembro.2012

REGIÕES A NORTE DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO-ESTRELA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do início da
manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões, e que poderá
ser por vezes forte em especial no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego,*
passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir do meio da tarde.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros a partir do final da tarde*.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para oeste a
partir da tarde, e soprando forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral até
ao final da manhã.
Nas terras altas, vento forte (45 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste,
rodando para oeste a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do litoral e
pequena descida da máxima.

REGIÕES A SUL DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO-ESTRELA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, sendo por nuvens altas
até ao final da manhã nas regiões do interior.
Períodos de chuva partir do final da manhã no litoral oeste,
estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sudoeste,
rodando para oeste no final do dia, soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 40 km/h) no litoral.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do litoral.

METEOROLOGISTA: Margarida Gonçalves.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Atualizado a 21 de dezembro de 2012 às 13:17 UTC

A neve também deverá fazer a sua aparição, em especial na Serra da Estrela e terras altas do Norte, contudo penso que para o dia de Natal, com os aguaceiros do  pós frontal e consequente descida de temperatura, a cota de neve deve baixar um pouco mais, talvez neve já acima dos 1000/1100 metros.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2012 às 09:55)

Este tem sido um mês à moda do Norte e parece continuar. Parece-me que até final do ano ainda haverá muitas zonas do Minho e serras do Norte a acumular mais de 100mm, só nesta última semana. Os modelos bem tentam tirar mas logo a seguir metem mais uma perturbação com mais chuva para o Norte. Agora parece que será praticamente a semana inteira de chuva para depois culminar com uma uma frente mais activa lá para o final do ano.
Quanto ao total do mês nem se fala...vai haver zonas com uns 600mm de acumulado certamente. É só a média anual aqui de Loulé


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2012 às 12:31)

O tempo de luxo continua pelo sul, céu muito nublado e 1025,0 hpa  hoje temos o nosso amor mesmo em cima.


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2012 às 12:54)

Bons dias, 

Depois da chuva por vezes forte na segunda feira dia 24 e segundo as últimas previsões do IPMA, o pós frontal no dia de Natal poderá ser bastante instável,   beneficiando mais o Norte, em especial o Minho/Douro Litoral, embora os aguaceiros ocorram um pouco por todo o País. 

Boas perspectivas de neve para as terras altas do Norte/Centro. 

A ver se em Pitões das Júnias / Montalegre cai mais um nevão...

Previsão para 3ª feira, 25.dezembro.2012

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a
sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela a partir do
fim da manhã.
*Aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, que poderão ser ocasionalmente fortes, de
granizo e acompanhados de trovoada no Minho e Douro Litoral,
e que serão de neve acima dos 1200 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de oeste, rodando para
noroeste, soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste
nas terras altas.
*Descida de temperatura.*

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 22 de dezembro de 2012 às 10:56 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2012 às 13:06)

*Hoje* será um dia dominado por nevoeiros especialmente no norte e  centro, onde a subsidencia anticiclonica será menos marcada.

A sul o nevoeiro gerou-se com dewpoints  mais altos ( ar menos denso) e há subsidencia activa com ar muito seco logo acima dos 850hpa.
Com o aquecimento diurno é de esperar que a camada superficial se misture com o ar seco acima, e onde o nevoeiro limpar completamente ( mais provavel a sul do Tejo) as maximas poderao exceder os 18-20°C.

*Amanha *com a aproximacao do sistema frontal que afectará o pais 2f, o vento rodará para S e intensificará em todos os niveis da atmosfera..á superficie haverá alguma humidade mas a presenca de ar seco em altura e de um fluxo em intensificacao deverá igualmete musturar a camada de superficie, desta vez de modo geral por todo o pais.
As maximas amanha deverao superar os 16-18°C em muitos pontos, e mesmo os 20-23°C em algumas localidades a sul do Tejo.

*A frente de 2f* será muito complicada de prever...analisarei os modelos mais tarde...mas pode-se dizer que  a frente está inserida no meio de uma massa de ar seco nos niveis médios, e que o ambiente em geral é inibidor á ocorrencia de conveccao  generalizada....sucede que pode ser que em alguns pontos haja forcamento suficiente para impelir a camada de ar humida e quente nos niveis baixos, quebrando a inversao e podendo gerar alguns desenvolvimentos convectivos interessantes ao longo da linha frontal...
Após a passagem da frente haverá muito ar frio em altura, e á superficie mantem-se ar tepido vindo de oeste...com menos ar seco nos niveis médios sao mais provaveis as precipitacoes associadas a linhas de instabilidade ou células isoladas, que ao progredir para o interior degenerar-se-hao em alguns mantos de estratos com precipitacao associada especialmente nas terras altas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2012 às 13:09)

Pelo Algarve, o meteograma é uma linha recta em termos de precipitação até aos Reis, ou seja, até dia 6 de Janeiro, não existe nada, aliás o GFS tanto na run das 00 como das 06 coloca uns chuviscos com apenas 0.3 mm para aqui, até dia 29, e no 2º painel também não se vislumbra nada. A única coisa positiva é a descida da temperatura a seguir ao Natal para valores mais próximos da normal.

Por isso, boa sorte ao pessoal do norte, esses ainda podem sonhar com alguma neve nas serras e animação.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Dez 2012 às 13:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pelo Algarve, o meteograma é uma linha recta em termos de precipitação até aos Reis, ou seja, até dia 6 de Janeiro, não existe nada, aliás o GFS tanto na run das 00 como das 06 coloca uns chuviscos com apenas 0.3 mm para aqui, até dia 29, e no 2º painel também não se vislumbra nada. A única coisa positiva é a descida da temperatura a seguir ao Natal para valores mais próximos da normal.
> 
> Por isso, boa sorte ao pessoal do norte, esses ainda podem sonhar com alguma neve nas serras e animação.



Bem eu vou passar a próxima semana pela região de Lagos, onde me lembro de em muitos anos ter grandes células com trovoada, vento e frio, mas este pós-frontal não deve então ser nada de especial!?


----------



## Agreste (22 Dez 2012 às 18:19)

Estes mapas do GFS são horríveis. Tempo de primavera, nem um dia de geada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Dez 2012 às 18:23)

nem a 300 h se ve plo menos uma entrada fria um iso -4...

que decandecia vai este mes...


----------



## boneli (22 Dez 2012 às 18:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> nem a 300 h se ve plo menos uma entrada fria um iso -4...
> 
> que decandecia vai este mes...





Olhar a 300 horas é como olhar para o escuro.
De certeza que essa decadência que falas será do frio.  No ano pasado por esta altura tudo gemia por falta de chuva agora como já temos tido chuva não ha frio..se calhar faz parte da natureza humana quanto mais temos mais queremos ou nunca estamos contentes com o que temos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Dez 2012 às 19:00)

Seria tão bom que esta previsão se concretizasse


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2012 às 21:59)

*Analise, 2f 12-24h*

Neste periodo seremos afectados por uma linha de instabilidade associada a uma frente fria.
Esta linha é o maior foco de atencao no periodo em analise.

O dia de 2f será um dia com alguma nebulosidade alta, e um fluxo de SSW que trará ar quente e  humido para o território continental, essa massa de ar será aquecida durante o dia antes da chegada da linha de instabilidade pois nao está prevista nebulosidade muito significativa...isto é especialmente válido para as regioes a sul do Tejo.

Há uma camada de ar seco nos niveis médios que confina o ar tropical energético aos niveis baixos, actuando como uma "tampa", essa "tampa" será rapidamente destruida nas proximidades da linha de instabilidade.

Os modelos colocam bastante energia nos niveis baixos, com 0-1km MLCAPE a aproximar-se dos 500-1000J/Kg, e SBCAPE localmente superior a 1200J/Kg especialmente no sul, onde tambem haverá bastante agua precipitavel.
O LI aos 700hpa tambem atingirá valores perto dos -2/-4, com TT 55 e bons gradientes térmicos nos niveis baixos e médios.

Quanto aos parametros dinamicos, espera-se shear moderado a forte, e algum veering abaixo dos 850hpa, tal como intenso forcamento dinamico especialmente a afectar a regiao a sul do Tejo.

*Resumindo*

*Na regiao a norte do eixo Leiria-Castelo Branco* há possibilidade de trovoada especialmente na faixa litoral, tanto associada á linha frontal como depois á situacao pos frontal, mas destaca-se o risco de precipitacao localmente até 30-40mm/h especialmente nas terras altas devido á progressao para norte de massas de ar saturado e muito humido vindas de sul abaixo dos 700hpa.
O vento deverá ser moderado a forte de SSE rodando para WSW

*A sul* Temos uma situacao essencialmente convectiva associada á linha de instabilidade.
O vento derá em geral moderado de SSE, e o dia será algo quente, sendo que a partir do meio da tarde ( 13-14h) espera-se um gradual agravamento com o surgimento de alguma actividade convectiva...mais fraca no interior onde será possivelmente de base alta, no entanto localmente poderá haver alguma célula severa que migre do litoral para o interior mantendo actividade intensa.
No Litoral e proximidades, a conveccao será de base baixa, possivelmente organizada e os parametros termodinamicos sao favoraveis á ocorrencia de celulas isoladamente severas com risco de granizo, rajadas de vento forte ( gustfront/downburst) e precipitacao localmente forte ( 20-40mm/h).
Nao é de excluir algum MCS linear/squall ao longo da frente, que suporte algumas estruturas mesociclonicas embebidas com rajadas de vento localmente até 80-90km.h e algum tornado isolado.







Azul- Precipitacao intensa e persistente.
Amarelo- Possibilidade de trovoada.
Vermelho- Possibilidade de trovoada localmente forte com fenómenos severos isolados .


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Dez 2012 às 23:35)

Ou seja no Algarve ainda se pode ter alguma situação interessante na passagem da frente, como chuva forte e trovoada!?


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2012 às 00:05)

Rainstorm disse:


> Ou seja no Algarve ainda se pode ter alguma situação interessante na passagem da frente, como chuva forte e trovoada!?



Pode aparecer uma célula bem forte..os modelos dao a entender esse tipo de situacao..
Nao será um evento de varias horas com muita chuva, mas sim ums situacao em que pode rebentar uma ou duas celulas que eventualmente poderao ser bem intensas


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2012 às 09:44)

Os modelos pioraram nesta run das 00z...

Dao menos integridade e suporte  vertical á frente, e isso comprometerá a ocorrencia de conveccao organizada...veremos como as coisas vao correr..


----------



## trovoadas (23 Dez 2012 às 12:16)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos pioraram nesta run das 00z...
> 
> Dao menos integridade e suporte  vertical á frente, e isso comprometerá a ocorrencia de conveccao organizada...veremos como as coisas vao correr..



Stormy não espero nada de especial nas regiões a sul do Tejo mas é sempre bom ler as tuas previsões
A todo o caso vou ter um olho pelas costas não vá o diabo tece-las
É uma questão de esperar por amanhã ao meio dia...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Dez 2012 às 12:34)

Eu já estou é com olhos postos mais à frente...o pessoal do Norte que me desculpe mas também vão ter mais do mesmo até ao final do ano. Para amanhã parece que a precipitação reduziu no geral sendo que o Minho e Douro Litoral é que terão os maiores acumulados e talvez possa haver algumas inundações nestas regiões nomeadamente por transbordo de linhas de água(os terrenos já estão bem saturados nestas zonas).

Ora digo isto porque começa a aparecer a hipótese de cut-off para o ínicio do ano. Ainda de forma diferente nos dois principais modelos mas ela está lá. 
Até lá para o próximo fim de semana parece que haverá outra frente a afectar essencialmente as regiões do Norte.
Para a passagem de ano, até ver, será sem chuva e com temperaturas amenas.


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2012 às 14:12)

Lá para os primeiros 8-10 dias de Janeiro os modelos estao em consenso com um episodio de desintegracao do vortice polar, induzindo uma AO--, é possivel que Janeiro, especialmente a partir da 1a semana, seja um mes bem activo e variavel, com varios episodios de varios tipos de tempo.

O padrao da distribuicao das anomalias de temperatura/sst favorecem especialmente eventos de NW com bastante precipitacao e tempo fresco.


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2012 às 18:41)

stormy disse:


> *A sul* Temos uma situacao essencialmente convectiva associada á linha de instabilidade.
> O vento derá em geral moderado de SSE, e o dia será algo quente, sendo que a partir do meio da tarde ( 13-14h) espera-se um gradual agravamento com o surgimento de alguma actividade convectiva...mais fraca no interior onde será possivelmente de base alta, no entanto localmente poderá haver alguma célula severa que migre do litoral para o interior mantendo actividade intensa.
> No Litoral e proximidades, a conveccao será de base baixa, possivelmente organizada e os parametros termodinamicos sao favoraveis á ocorrencia de celulas isoladamente severas com risco de granizo, rajadas de vento forte ( gustfront/downburst) e precipitacao localmente forte ( 20-40mm/h).
> Nao é de excluir algum MCS linear/squall ao longo da frente, que suporte algumas estruturas mesociclonicas embebidas com rajadas de vento localmente até 80-90km.h e algum tornado isolado.
> ...



Parabéns pela análise detalhada, como sempre. 

Bem, vou confessar, se me permitem o off-topic, que quando vim aqui ao fórum a este tópico fiquei (e ainda estou) mesmo naquela What The Hell?... 

Não pensei que a situação de amanhã fosse assim tão... Acentuada. Tenho seguido o GFS e o ECM mas em termos de precipitação nem um nem o outro dão nada de especial, e fiquei a pensar que seria mais uma frente de fraca actividade daquelas que só faz é tempo de autêntico tédio, com chuva fraca ou chuvisco e um ventinho ou outro. 

Mas assim que entrei aqui... Pronto ainda bem que amanhã se calhar vai haver alguma acção, finalmente, depois do nevoeiro de hoje que durou quase todo o dia...


----------



## David sf (23 Dez 2012 às 22:24)

Lightning disse:


> Não pensei que a situação de amanhã fosse assim tão... Acentuada. Tenho seguido o GFS e o ECM mas em termos de precipitação nem um nem o outro dão nada de especial, e fiquei a pensar que seria mais uma frente de fraca actividade daquelas que só faz é tempo de autêntico tédio, com chuva fraca ou chuvisco e um ventinho ou outro.



Acho que esta mensagem do Stormy reflecte de forma mais acertada aquilo que se irá passar amanhã. Não há nada em nenhum modelo que indique que possa ocorrer algo de muito excepcional nessa frente.



stormy disse:


> Os modelos pioraram nesta run das 00z...
> 
> Dao menos integridade e suporte  vertical á frente, e isso comprometerá a ocorrencia de conveccao organizada...veremos como as coisas vao correr..


----------



## David sf (23 Dez 2012 às 23:03)

Façamos então um resumo do que deverá acontecer na noite de Natal. Teremos um pouco (mas apenas pouco) de tudo, chuva, neve nas terras altas, vento e a possibilidade de alguma trovoada isolada, principalmente a norte.

Esta instabilidade, efémera, será causada por um cavado englobado na circulação zonal a uma latitude mais alta, e que atravessará a Península Ibérica de oeste para este a partir da tarde de amanhã, até ser de novo absorvido na circulação global, já sobre o este de Espanha, no dia 25.

Previsão da pressão atmosférica, do geopotencial e da temperatura a 500 hpa, segundo a run de hoje das 18z do GFS:






Na generalidade dos modelos, não se prevê uma grande quantidade de precipitação, sendo que o sul do país, principalmente no interior, não deverá ver mais que uns breves aguaceiros. Isto deve-se a vários factores, entre os quais a presença de ar seco nos níveis médios e altos da atmosfera no momento em que os parâmetros convectivos são mais favoráveis, a rápida passagem do cavado e também à relativamente baixa temperatura à superfície (se fosse primavera e tivéssemos perto dos 30ºC seria certamente muito mais interessante).

Previsão da precipitação, run das 18z de hoje do GFS:






Previsão da precipitação, run das 12z de hoje do ECMWF, neste modelo vê-se uma segunda linha de instabilidade a afectar o sul do país no início de dia 25, que mais nenhum modelo vê, mas é sempre algo ao qual os mais optimistas se podem agarrar:






Previsão da precipitação, run das 12z de hoje do WRF-MeteoGalicia:






Para mostrar como, apesar das temperaturas altas para a época que temos registado nos últimos dias, não há aquecimento suficiente em terra para potenciar a convecção, veja-se a "dificuldade" que há em manter os elevados valores de CAPE quando a massa de ar mais instável chega a território continental (WRF-MeteoGAlicia, 12z).






Depois, com o cair da noite, piora tudo ainda mais.

Outro factor que "estraga" um pouco a animação é o facto de na massa de ar mais instabilizada existirem vários níveis da atmosfera com humidade bastante baixa. Veja-se às 18 horas de amanhã, no momento de CAPE mais elevado segundo o ECMWF, como a 700 hpa e a 850 hpa a humidade relativa é ainda bastante baixa, na zona com CAPE mais elevada - neste momento já a este de Lisboa:
















Apenas nos níveis mais baixos a humidade será algo elevada:






Quanto à neve, é provável que após a frente, e com a descida abrupta das temperaturas em altitude (perto dos 0ºC a 850 hpa e abaixo dos -20ºC a 500 hpa) as cotas de neve possam rondar os 1200 m durante a madrugada do dia de Natal. A precipitação nesse momento não será muita, mas dará para salpicar de neve os cumes mais altos.

Previsão da cota de neve, run das 12z de hoje do WRG-MeteoGalicia (este costuma ser sempre muito optimista, geralmente fica uns 200 m acima), para as 6h de dia 25:






Temperatura à superfície no mesmo momento, abaixo dos 5ºC no interior Norte de Portugal:


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2012 às 01:12)

A saida das 18z melhorou um pouquinho...agora com mais forçamento de altura e a sul, que pode reactivar a bolsa de CAPE associada á linha de instabilidade:







Segundo os perfis verticais, no entanto, parece que o maior forçamento está desalinhado em altura:





( Corte aos 40ºN com a frente a oeste da Figueira da Foz)

Esta falta de alinhamento compromete o establecimento de convecção organizada porque os parametros termodinamicos não são assim excepcionais ao ponto de compensarem alguma defeciencia no forçamento sinoptico...se fosse outra altura do ano ou houvesse um pouco mais de humidade e frio nos niveis médios, a historia seria diferente.

Em boa parte isto é culpa da presença de uma camada de "capping" ( tampa) bastante espessa composta por ar seco e algo quente nos niveis médios ( 850-500hpa).

No entanto, os modelos fazem crer que no extremo W da pluma de CAPE há um certo alinhar na vertical com massa de ar mais humidas e frescas nos niveis médios e altos ( já pertencentes ao ar polar no sector frio do cavado)...sendo possivel que rebente algo nesse limite:






Se alguma célula rebentar nessa faixa, o forte fluxo de SW/WSW em altura
será suficiente para impelir a célula para NE para dentro do "Core" de maior CAPE, onde o shear forte  o veering e a helicidade seriam suficientes para poder criar uma célula organizada potencialmente severa...

Veremos como se vai passar...isto é assim...pode vir uma supresa assim de repente, ou pode não se passar rigorosamente nada..
Se fosse noutro periodo do ano....meados da primavera, ou do outono ( por exemplo) talvez a coisa fosse mais certa e interessante...assim é uma lotaria..

A vermelho onde é mais provavel a ocorrencia de trovoada forte no caso de rebentar alguma célula


----------



## Nuage (24 Dez 2012 às 01:16)

Ai o fim do ano como será???? Com chuva????


----------



## boneli (24 Dez 2012 às 13:34)

Penso que este tópico é o mais visto neste fórum...por isso!!!

E passo a off topic...BOM NATAL A TODOS OS COLEGAS FORISTAS!

Já agora. Parece que ela está-se a por a jeito para cair!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Dez 2012 às 14:32)

boneli disse:


> Penso que este tópico é o mais visto neste fórum...por isso!!!
> 
> E passo a off topic...BOM NATAL A TODOS OS COLEGAS FORISTAS!
> 
> Já agora. Parece que ela está-se a por a jeito para cair!



Boa tarde a todos,

Vou reiterar os votos do meu vizinho: Bom Natal a todos os colegas foristas!!!

Relativamente ao que toca o nosso canto (Portugal Continental) estamos então a espera da frente fria atlântica que deverá trazer ao final desta tarde precipitação moderada e pontualmente forte à região do Litoral Noroeste. A região do Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral deverão ser as principais beneficiadas deste evento.

De salientar alguma atividade eléctrica esta manhã no mar junta à costa galega.

Dados atuais:

Temp: 15.5ºC (Amena e agradável)
HR: 76%
Pressão: 1008 hPa (Em queda)

Cmps.


----------



## vitorinomelo (24 Dez 2012 às 15:24)

boa tarde, aos entendidos nesta matérias gostava de fazer uma pergunta amanhã por volta da 1h da manhã vou subir até aos 1100 metros gostava de saber a probabilidade de encontrar queda de neve. Abraço.


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Dez 2012 às 15:37)

vitorinomelo disse:


> boa tarde, aos entendidos nesta matérias gostava de fazer uma pergunta amanhã por volta da 1h da manhã vou subir até aos 1100 metros gostava de saber a probabilidade de encontrar queda de neve. Abraço.



Embora haja por aqui mais entendidos , mas para ai a cota de neve rondará os 1400 mts , mas pode ser que tenhas sorte e a cota desça um pouco mais.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Dez 2012 às 19:38)

Estou a ver que nos próximos tempos as depressões vão andar muito a norte de nós e por isso as temperaturas vão estar acima da média e a animação toda a norte devido ao AA, mais uma vez a estragar o inverno (por agora).


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2012 às 20:44)

Alguma actividade na região centro, com uma linha convectiva a evoluir para leste no vale do Tejo.







Poderemos ter algum vento e granizo associados á passagem desta linha de instabilidade, mas a tendencia é que com o arrefecimento nocturno haja algum enfraquecimento da mesma.


Outra região que merece alguma atenção é o Algarve, especialmente a leste de Portimão/Albufeira, entre as 21:30/22h e as 02h desta noite, na eventualidade de ocorrer algum desenvolvimento convectivo nas proximidades da area de maior instabilidade:

( A preto a linha de instabilidade actualmente no vale do Tejo)


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 20:49)

Stormy estou com algum receio devido á presença de pontos e manchas vermelhas, lembraste do que aconteceu no algarve no mês passado, espero que não seja isso.
Conseguias ir ás estações meteoroógicas dessa zona ver como está o vento, é muito importante durante estes eventos de actividade como esta que estamos a ver.


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Dez 2012 às 20:54)

Essa linha de instabilidade está por aqui próxima e está a trovejar.


----------



## stormy (24 Dez 2012 às 20:56)

Miguel96 disse:


> Stormy estou com algum receio devido á presença de pontos e manchas vermelhas, lembraste do que aconteceu no algarve no mês passado, espero que não seja isso.
> Conseguias ir ás estações meteoroógicas dessa zona ver como está o vento, é muito importante durante estes eventos de actividade como esta que estamos a ver.



Pontos vermelhos em principio indicam precipitação forte ou granizo...possivelmente é o que se passa em alguns locais.

Estou a achar que isto pode vir a activar agora em partes do Alentejo/Algarve...pelo menos é o que aparenta.
Onde há mais potencial de momento é no interior de Evora/Beja e Algarve a partir das 21:30/22h até ás 2/2:30h...as células no vale do Tejo/Sado e alto alentejo parece-me convecção elevada, que não é tão dada a fenomenos extremos como a convecção de base baixa.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 21:02)

Nova atualização do radar, intensificou-se mais a célula, pelos vistos na estremidade mais a Sul dessa linha de estabilidade. Vermelho muito escuro no radar.

A imagem das 20:40h estava rosa escuro a célula.


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 03:47)

*Possivel evento de ciclogenese a W de São vicente.*

Possibilidade de formação de linhas de instabilidade vigorosas na sproximas 6-8h pela região Sul, especialmente a sul do eixo Setubal-Portalegre, mas podendo evoluir de modo a afectar uma faixa mais a norte.

Estas linhas podem conter sistemas convectivos organizados potencialmente severos tais como os que já ocorreram esta noite.

*Risco  de precipitação localmente excessiva, granizo e ventos fortes*







Esta situação é de caracter altamente imprevisivel e complexo, este aviso não é oficial nem é feito por um meteorologista!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2012 às 10:12)

Por aqui nem chuva veio sequer, quanto mais severa .....

Enquanto estamos na fase de hibernação aqui mais a sul, queria desejar um Feliz e Santo Natal a toda a comunidade MeteoPT !


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2012 às 10:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui nem chuva veio sequer, quanto mais severa .....
> 
> Enquanto estamos na fase de hibernação aqui mais a sul, queria desejar um Feliz e Santo Natal a toda a comunidade MeteoPT !



Este mês fecharam a torneira cá para estes lados! e até final do ano tá difícil de chover aqui. Esta madrugada ainda deve ter descarregado bem em algumas zonas do Alentejo...

Quanto a previsões futuras...uii tudo bloqueado! AA em força. Até final do ano alguma chuva a Norte e Centro e depois segundo as previsões vem o bloqueio.
É caso para dizer onde é que eu já vi este filme?...

Um Santo e Feliz Natal aos intervenientes e visitantes do fórum!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2012 às 12:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Este mês fecharam a torneira cá para estes lados! e até final do ano tá difícil de chover aqui. Esta madrugada ainda deve ter descarregado bem em algumas zonas do Alentejo...
> 
> Quanto a previsões futuras...uii tudo bloqueado! AA em força. Até final do ano alguma chuva a Norte e Centro e depois segundo as previsões vem o bloqueio.
> É caso para dizer onde é que eu já vi este filme?...
> ...



O filme todos os anos é o mesmo, e só acredito em algo se vier uma cut-off. com um AA como mostram os modelos, é o pior pesadelo, quem vai ter motivos para festejar vão ser os italianos e os gregos. .


----------



## Agreste (25 Dez 2012 às 12:51)

Haverá a hipótese do IPMA declarar uma onda de calor nesta altura?


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2012 às 13:32)

Agreste disse:


> Haverá a hipótese do IPMA declarar uma onda de calor nesta altura?



As ondas de calor, que podem ocorrer em qualquer altura do ano, são mais notórias e sentidas pelos seus impactos quando ocorrem nos meses de verão (junho, julho e agosto). 

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## David sf (25 Dez 2012 às 16:36)

Agreste disse:


> Haverá a hipótese do IPMA declarar uma onda de calor nesta altura?



Sendo uma onda de calor definida pela duração, durante pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, de temperaturas máximas 5ºC ou mais superiores à normal, acho impossível que tenhamos alguma nos próximos tempos. 

Em Beja, por exemplo, teríamos de ter 6 dias consecutivos com máximas superiores a 19,5ºC, e ainda não tivemos nenhum. Já em Faro, a temperatura a atingir seria de 22ºC, e ainda nem se chegou aos 19ºC.

No outro extremo, Bragança necessitaria de 6 dias acima dos 14,5ºC, sendo que isso só aconteceu por uma vez, a 21 de dezembro.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Dez 2012 às 16:52)

Vou acompanhando os modelos e sinceramente vejo os dias a passar e nada de interessante no horizonte...Rendo-me às evidências, cada vez o nosso clima está mais "soft"! Aínda ontem falei com o meu irmão que está na alemanha e ele disse-me que desde que há registos foi provavelmente o Natal mais quente! Começo a acreditar no aquecimento global!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2012 às 17:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vou acompanhando os modelos e sinceramente vejo os dias a passar e nada de interessante no horizonte...Rendo-me às evidências, cada vez o nosso clima está mais "soft"! Aínda ontem falei com o meu irmão que está na alemanha e ele disse-me que desde que há registos foi provavelmente o Natal mais quente! Começo a acreditar no aquecimento global!



São as temperaturas e a distribuição da precipitação...anda tudo errático...Chuva cada vez mais tarde no Outono, depois tudo concentrado num único mês, Inverno seco e Primavera molhada e mais fria que o normal, enfim...
Acho que os próximos tempos vão ser de discussão de qual e posição do AA, se em cima, se ligeiramente ao lado, a não ser que os modelos estejam a inventar acima das 200 e tal horas.

PS: O GFS agora na run das 12h já mostra outra vez a hipótese de cut-off acima das 300h. Agora vamos entrar na fase do adia.


----------



## David sf (25 Dez 2012 às 17:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vou acompanhando os modelos e sinceramente vejo os dias a passar e nada de interessante no horizonte...Rendo-me às evidências, cada vez o nosso clima está mais "soft"! Aínda ontem falei com o meu irmão que está na alemanha e ele disse-me que desde que há registos foi provavelmente o Natal mais quente! Começo a acreditar no aquecimento global!



O Natal é um dia. Durante a primeira quinzena deste mês nevou quase todos os dias na Alemanha.

Por cá estamos a ter um inverno (o pouco que ainda tivemos, o inverno astronómico começou há 4 dias) normal, houve uns dias relativamente quentes, mas tal não indica qualquer alteração climática ao nível planetário. 

Ao nível da precipitação, tivemos um novembro molhado a sul e um dezembro molhado a norte, ninguém deve ter muitas razões de queixa.

Não será nada de anormal caso o anticiclone se centre na Península Ibérica durante os próximos 10 dias, é algo que acontece quase todos os invernos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2012 às 17:40)

O desespero já se começa a fazer sentir por aqui! Calma!
Este padrão não nos é de todo desconhecido, há invernos assim... Lembram-se do inverno da queda da ponte de Entre-os-Rios? Pois é chuva, chuva, chuva... frio nada... E de quem é a culpa? Sim, sempre o maldito! AA! Olhem para as cartas e tirem as próprias conclusões! 

Nós até temos altas pressões na Gronelândia... mas tambem temos o AA perto de mais para permitir entradas polares! E assim, não há nada... O "manto da Sra. de Fátima" como lhe chamo está (quase sempre) aí!


----------



## Agreste (25 Dez 2012 às 18:43)

Na precipitação já é normal ser irregular agora as temperaturas é que estão fora do lugar. Trouxe roupa mais ou menos de inverno e ando descapotável.


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Dez 2012 às 19:05)

Pois é começo a ver que o novo ano vai começar como o do ano passado, AA  perto ou em cima e a bloquear completamente tudo de oeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2012 às 19:36)

Na minha opiniao ate ao fim do ano ainda vamos ter aquela entrada de sabado-3ªfeira, que pode render bons acumulados mais uma vez em especial no minho e douro litoral.
No inicio de janeiro deveremos ter o anticiclone a condicionar-nos mas depois creio que janeiro devera ser interessante...nao me parece que o inverno do ano passado se repita principalmente na regiao norte porque no sul a historia e outra...isto e so a minha opiniao, mas nao sou muito entendido nesta materia portanto posso estar errado


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2012 às 19:40)

É verdade que tivemos um Novembro muito chuvoso a sul e mais seco a norte, do mesmo modo que tivemos um Dezembro chuvoso a norte e seco a sul.
Tal situação se traduz num Outubro/Novembro/Dezembro dentro normal, embora com tendência para ser um pouco acima do normal na maior parte das regiões.
Até aí penso que existe consenso !

Relativamente áquilo que os modelos mostram neste momento é que já não concordo com aquilo que diz o David, porque para mim é bastante claro aquilo que mostram os modelos, um gradual aumento da seca (entenda-se precipitação  abaixo da média) a partir deste mês até ao fim do Inverno, pelo menos.

Como se sabe muito raramente temos um Outono e Inverno chuvosos, sendo que quando o Inverno é chuvoso, o Outono e Primavera costuma ser mais secos, em especial o Outono, e quando o Outono é chuvoso normalmente o Inverno é mais seco. Isso sempre foi assim e sempre será.

A questão que se coloca aqui é o aumento da frequência (ou não) da presença do AA por estas bandas nos meses de Inverno, e para isso penso que basta ter boa memória que se constatar que nos ultimos 30 anos, houve uma clara diminuição do numero de anos com precipitação acima da média, nomeadamente no que toca aos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro.

A nivel das temperaturas o comportamento tem sido de Invernos mais frios e principios de Outono e Primaveras mais quentes.

Esta informação podem consultar no site do IM !


Agora não se precisa de andarmos a passar o Inverno inteiro a dizer o mesmo ....


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2012 às 21:57)

stormy disse:


> *Possivel evento de ciclogenese a W de São vicente.* *Risco  de precipitação localmente excessiva, granizo e ventos fortes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bem *Stormy*  Aqui no Alandroal a trovoada, forte e concentrada, começou com aguaceiros fortes de granizo entre as 03h00 e as 03h15. A tempestade prosseguiu para norte/nordeste. A temperatura do ar desceu aos 6,5 ºC.

*Reportagem no* Seguimento Sul


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2012 às 22:42)

Esta run das 18 do gfs e pessima...quase sem chuva nos proximos 10 dias e tambem sem muito frio. A partir das 300 h parece que o panorama pode mudar... esperemos que sim...


----------



## stormy (25 Dez 2012 às 23:45)

Para o inicio de Janeiro parece-me obvio que haverá uma mudança de padrão.

Os modelos estão consensuais quanto á entrada num ciclo de AO--, que geralmente está associada a periodos de tempo muito variavel e por vezes activo nas latitudes médias..


----------



## boneli (26 Dez 2012 às 00:43)

Ainda li a pouco um colega a dizer que este mês já ultrapassou os 200 mm....no ano passado queixam-se porque não chove este ano é porque não ha frio agora já se queixam por antecipação!!!!

Bem enquanto uns se queixam por tudo e por nada e analisando os modelos parece que dia 29/30 e 1 há possibilidade de chuva mais aqui para o norte do que para o Sul. 
Curiosamente aqui estão uns abrasadores 6 graus o que convida mesmo a andar na rua de manga curta.

Não sei se toda esta onda de péssimismo tem a ver com asituação que o pais vive...vai dai toda a gente alinha.


----------



## 1337 (26 Dez 2012 às 00:45)

O problema no norte nem é a chuva ou o vento, é mesmo a trovoada dos pós- frontais, simplesmente desapareceram do mapa...


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2012 às 10:09)

Como disse o David sf , é perfeitamente normal o AA aparecer e ficar uns 10 dias ou mais, o nosso clima tem uma grande variabilidade, e depois de tanta chuva até é bom uns dias de sol seguidos.

Até ao fim do mês deverá voltar a chover em especial a Norte:

GFS:






ECM:







Depois para Janeiro, logo se vê.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Dez 2012 às 10:25)

Bons dias e boas festas para todos .

Entretanto estava eu aqui a consultar os principais modelos nesta manhã pós-Natal e eis que o ECMWF, a partir do meio da próxima semana, coloca o AA em força a W/NW da P.I., bem forte (pressão ao centro de cerca de 1040 hPa) e geopotenciais bem elevados. Tanto a run operacional com o ensemble apontam para o mesmo. É claro que ainda falta muito tempo, mas a tendência para "super-bloqueio" está lá, e parece que as temperaturas (apesar do tempo seco) nem serão assim tão baixas (as máximas, pelo menos), devido ao posicionamento do AA...

Vamos ver a evolução nos próximos tempos, mas parece-me que vamos ter tempo seco no início do ano... Mas ao menos já tivemos um Outubro e Novembro chuvosos por cá... Dezembro talvez não tanto.


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2012 às 10:47)

beachboy30 disse:


> Dezembro talvez não tanto.



A  Sul Dezembro não foi chuvoso, mas a Norte, deve haver zonas do Minho em especial no Gerês que já levam mais de *400 mm* acumulados só em Dezembro, é muita água para um mês, mesmo para os padrões aqui do Norte 

E as contas de Dezembro ainda não estão fechadas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Dez 2012 às 11:38)

De acordo com as previsões o mais provável é o regresso da seca ao Alentejo.
é claro que é normal o AA estar em cima ou perto de nós 10 dias, mas a questão é que este mês ela praticamente não saiu do sul do país e até ao momento a precipitação acumulada em Serpa, corresponde a cerca de 1/3 do normal para Dezembro e em Janeiro o cenário deve ser ainda pior!


----------



## trovoadas (26 Dez 2012 às 12:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> De acordo com as previsões o mais provável é o regresso da seca ao Alentejo.
> é claro que é normal o AA estar em cima ou perto de nós 10 dias, mas a questão é que este mês ela praticamente não saiu do sul do país e até ao momento a precipitação acumulada em Serpa, corresponde a cerca de 1/3 do normal para Dezembro e em Janeiro o cenário deve ser ainda pior!



Ninguém consegue adivinhar o futuro e ainda é cedo para se tirar conclusões acerca de Janeiro. A única coisa que temos no momento é os modelos a apontarem para um bloqueio para o inicio do ano e pelo menos por uma semana. A aliar a isso temos as previsões sazonais que não são favoráveis ao Sul do país.
Quanto à seca, se calhar, será decretada seca fraca em algumas regiões do Sul no inicio do mês quando saírem os relatórios oficiais. 
Quanto ao resto...relembro apenas que estamos num Inverno que vem do seguimento de uma seca muito semelhante à de 2005 e é normal que muitas pessoas estejam apreensivas, pois este não é o melhor cenário para sairmos da "crise" mas também não é, o melhor tópico para falar do assunto, reconheço


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2012 às 15:06)

stormy disse:


> Para o inicio de Janeiro parece-me obvio que haverá uma mudança de padrão.
> 
> Os modelos estão consensuais quanto á entrada num ciclo de AO--, que geralmente está associada a periodos de tempo muito variavel e por vezes activo nas latitudes médias..



Não é primeira vez nem certamente a ultima que vai acontecer, mas acho e desculpa a brincadeira mas acho que nunca foste muito bom a matemática.
Nas ultimas semanas andamos numa situação de AO- e uma NAO digamos neutra a ligeiramente positiva ou negativa.

Esta situação e contrariamente áquilo que dizes parece obvio que se vai inverter é verdade mas é exactamente ao contrário daquilo que mencionavas.
Infelizmente vamos entrar numa situação de AO + com NAO + ou neutro, e isso não sou que estou a dizer são os modelos.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2012 às 15:30)

Contudo isto não inviabiliza que a região Norte e Centro possam ter dias chuvosos ou precipitação dentro do normal, devido ao rastear das depressões junto ao minho e douro litoral, como temos vindo a assistir durante este mês de Dezembro.
Relativamente a precipitação penso que este mês eventualmente o Minho terá precipitação acima da média, e porventura ligeiramente acima do Normal no interior norte e litoral centro.
No restante território em especial no Algarve a precipitação foi bastante abaixo da média mas este não é definitavamente o tópico indicado.

Quanto aos modelos em especial no ECM o AA é bem colocado em cima de nós, não me admirando nada que possa durar assim nos meses de Inverno como situação dominante !
Afinal de contas já se tornou a situação mais normal por estas bandas mais a sul !


Relativamente a uma situação hipotética de seca, ela está fora de causa por enquanto e mesmo que volte a ocorrer, não terá repercussões relevantes durante o período do Inverno e inicio da Primavera !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2012 às 19:15)

Os modelos! 

Vamos ter dose de AA até fartar! Não é apenas um a dizer... São vários, para não dizer todos a mostrar isso! 
































O nosso maior pesadelo... Rei e senhor a entrar pelo novo ano! 

Todos os modelos a concordar! E se é AA, assim será!


----------



## amarusp (26 Dez 2012 às 20:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Os modelos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é nenhum pesadelo, muito pelo contrário, é uma situação normal para a época. Após um outono chuvoso o que ditou o fim da seca em Portugal, chegou a vez dos AA serem reis.


----------



## comentador (26 Dez 2012 às 22:53)

É normal nos nossos Invernos, o estado do tempo ser alternado com precipitação e bom tempo. O Anticiclone dos Açores é normal nesta época! O que noto é que na minha região Alvalade do Sado (baixo alentejo), tivemos um outono com precipitação excessiva, cerca de 300 mm, ou seja, metade da precipitação anual só em 2,5 meses. Se continuasse a chover desta forma até maio, nem sei o que seria.
A precipitação tem sido concentrada em períodos curtos de tempo nos últimos anos!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2012 às 22:59)

Snifa disse:


> ...a Norte, deve haver zonas do Minho em especial no Gerês que já levam mais de *400 mm* acumulados só em Dezembro...


Sem dúvida...Algo afastado do Minho, aqui no Douro Litoral levo este mês uns interessantes *346,5 mm* acumulados. E o mês ainda pode render mais uns milímetros.

A questão é esta: desde o início do ano hidrológico (1 de outubro) poucos se poderão queixar da precipitação acumulada, comparando com a normal.
Andamos entretidos a queixar-nos disto e daquilo, e não nos lembramos da variabilidade climática que é uma constante. Anos mais quentes, anos mais frios, anos mais chuvosos, anos menos chuvosos, todos são contabilizados para calcular a tal "normal" climatológica.
----
A relativo curto prazo, temos para sábado precipitação prevista no NO, com o aproximar também da iso 0 a 850 hPa (por volta das 12h). Poderemos ter um episódio de queda de neve nas cotas mais altas do Minho e Douro Litoral e zonas adjacentes de Trás-os-Montes. Pelas 18h, com a iso 0 instalada até sul do Rio Douro, a precipitação tende a diminuir. A iso 0 tende a remitir no domingo entre as 6h e as 12h, já com pouquíssima precipitação prevista.
Vale o que vale a esta distância, mas aqui vão as cartas:






















No mais longo prazo, e para os que acham que já não teremos frio como é de esperar nesta época do ano (janeiro), esta carta mostra plenamente o *potencial* para o frio continental europeu nos fazer uma visita:





O ar frio continental, que estará razoavelmente arrefecido nesta altura, poderá ter o anticiclone escandinavo e a depressão do mediterrâneo ocidental ambos a injectar este na península Ibérica.
Como se pode ver, temos sempre de ter o espírito aberto para estas surpresas, mesmo percebendo que por vezes os modelos falham...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2012 às 00:32)

comentador disse:


> É normal nos nossos Invernos, o estado do tempo ser alternado com precipitação e bom tempo. O Anticiclone dos Açores é normal nesta época! O que noto é que na minha região Alvalade do Sado (baixo alentejo), tivemos um outono com precipitação excessiva, cerca de 300 mm, ou seja, metade da precipitação anual só em 2,5 meses. Se continuasse a chover desta forma até maio, nem sei o que seria.
> A precipitação tem sido concentrada em períodos curtos de tempo nos últimos anos!



Desta vez tenho que concordar contigo e isso é mais visivel quanto mais a sul !

O ano passado tudo concentrado em cerca de 1 mês, este ano em cerca de 1 mês e meio !
Nos ultimos 30 anos tem sido mais ou menos assim quase todos os anos, a questão aqui não é variabilidade climatológica mas sim as alterações ou não que tem surgido do nosso clima, mas para confirmar isso precisamos de mais uns 10 anos, para distinguir entre variabilidade e alterações !

PS: Hoje não falaste de agricultura, o que quer dizer que já semeaste tudo


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2012 às 13:14)

Já no Sábado,e com a passagem de uma frente, regressa a chuva em especial ao Minho/Douro Litoral, onde poderá ser forte 

previsão do IPMA:

Previsão para sábado, 29.dezembro.2012:

Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral,*
*estendendo-se às restantes regiões e passando gradualmente a
regime de* *aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos 1200 metros*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sul, soprando moderado
a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste,
temporariamente com rajadas até 90 km/h, rodando para noroeste e
diminuindo de intensidade para o final do dia.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do litoral Norte
e Centro.

Atualizado a 27 de dezembro de 2012 às 11:31 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Mais uns milímetros para juntar neste  Dezembro chuvoso .

O fim do ano promete também ser chuvoso 

ECMWF:






GFS:


----------



## trovoadas (27 Dez 2012 às 13:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Desta vez tenho que concordar contigo e isso é mais visivel quanto mais a sul !
> 
> O ano passado tudo concentrado em cerca de 1 mês, este ano em cerca de 1 mês e meio !
> Nos ultimos 30 anos tem sido mais ou menos assim quase todos os anos, a questão aqui não é variabilidade climatológica mas sim as alterações ou não que tem surgido do nosso clima, mas para confirmar isso precisamos de mais uns 10 anos, para distinguir entre variabilidade e alterações !
> ...



Eu recordo-me de ter "Janeiros" e "Fevereiros" fracos, ou seja com precipitação abaixo da média mas que mesmo assim tínhamos algumas entradas que rendiam no total uns 50mm, agora totalmente bloqueados, já é outra conversa. É normal termos o AA durante uma, duas ou três semanas nestas alturas agora não é normal termos um trimestre Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro. Não estou a dizer que vamos ter este período parecido ao ano passado mas as previsões não estão boas.
No GFS só vejo a possibilidade de uma entrada de Noroeste às 384h, e é o único com tal alcance. Até às 240h está tudo no consenso do bloqueio, e nada indica que tão cedo será quebrado. Se repararem nos modelos, o AA não tem por onde fugir ficando estático a Norte/Noroeste. Para mim não é o típico AA de algumas semanas. 
Para o Reino Unido e Norte da Península vai ser uma boa pausa depois de tanta chuva, para nós aqui no sul é um pesadelo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2012 às 20:08)

amarusp disse:


> Não é nenhum pesadelo, muito pelo contrário, é uma situação normal para a época. Após um outono chuvoso o que ditou o fim da seca em Portugal, chegou a vez dos AA serem reis.



Em momento algum referi que era anormal... pessoalmente e acredito que 99% dos meteoloucos estarão comigo, gostaria que nestes meses (Inverno) o AA desaparecesse para bem longe daqui, de preferência que se mudasse para a Terra Nova ou Gronelândia!  Ele já reina cerca de 8/9 meses por ano, era tão bom haver um botão OFF AA!  Já todos nós vimos este filme antes... Vamos ter o AA a deambular pela Europa Ocidental, pontualmente pelas Ilhas Britânicas, por força da circulação poderá enfraquecer e subitamente surge outro para o seu lugar aparecendo a W / SW da Península e volta a deambular... ou seja uma valente seca! Evidentemente torço para estar errado, mas... 

Desculpem o desabafo...

Quanto aos modelos...






Palavras para que? Iso quase 10ºC no início do ano, mantendo-se positiva (muito positiva) por um largo período, período esse que se apresenta seco, não é portanto uma situação de SW húmida e quente, não é nada que interesse portanto! Pressão acima dos 1035hpa em Tras os Montes, mantendo-se alta durante o período em torno aos 1030hpa...
Aguardemos os próximos capítulos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2012 às 20:45)

Na minha opinião, a situação anticiclónica vai ficar por cá até dia 14/15 de Janeiro, depois promete uma 2ªquinzena de Janeiro mais animada e bem mais sonhadora.  Ao menos é o que mostra o modelo CFS que encontra-se no meteociel e tem mantido essa tendência já há muito tempo. 

Seria bom, se conseguíssemos inventar um repelente para o AA, quando estamos fartos dele, toca a meter repelente e ele ia dar uma curva. 

Mas, antes disso, e comparando o GFS e o ECM para a passagem de ano no Algarve, o GFS coloca 0.1 mm, enquanto o ECM coloca entre 4 a 10 mm, ou seja, existe uma probabilidade de 35% para que a passagem de ano tenha chuva no Algarve.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Dez 2012 às 21:03)

É o nosso Inverno...anormal seria o AA não estar cá! Agora uma coisa é certa no inicio da estação existem membros que dizem que será, frio chuvoso, etc...criam expectativas e no fundo tudo se fica por expectativas....basta fazer uma pesquisa em previsões anteriores de membros "conceituados" em que dizem de quinzena para quinzena, agora é que vai ser, agora é que vai mudar...li por várias vezes que o início de Janeiro seria interessante e é o que se vê...por isso sem dúvida que existem membros que fazem interpretações e previsões em cima dos eventos bem detalhadas e acertadas, agora para além do que dizem os modelos no prazo de 7 dias raramente acertam uma... , a verdade é essa e para ver nos modelos o que se vai passar na próxima semana não é preciso ser nenhum profissional...é o que lá está e nada mais!
O resto acho que é mais vontade de ver mudar do que outra coisa!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2012 às 23:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> É o nosso Inverno...anormal seria o AA não estar cá! Agora uma coisa é certa no inicio da estação existem membros que dizem que será, frio chuvoso, etc...criam expectativas e no fundo tudo se fica por expectativas....basta fazer uma pesquisa em previsões anteriores de membros "conceituados" em que dizem de quinzena para quinzena, agora é que vai ser, agora é que vai mudar...li por várias vezes que o início de Janeiro seria interessante e é o que se vê...por isso sem dúvida que existem membros que fazem interpretações e previsões em cima dos eventos bem detalhadas e acertadas, agora para além do que dizem os modelos no prazo de 7 dias raramente acertam uma... , a verdade é essa e para ver nos modelos o que se vai passar na próxima semana não é preciso ser nenhum profissional...é o que lá está e nada mais!
> O resto acho que é mais vontade de ver mudar do que outra coisa!



Só uma pequena achega, as pessoas como o Stormy, o David, o Vince, e eu raramente, olhamos a modelos a 15 dias, comparamos com os dados sazonais, e alguns como o Stormy, o Vince (não gosta de sazonais), o David conseguem sem olhar a modelos verificar os dados que vêem das teleconexões como a NAO, AO, MJO, PDA, etc ... e o aquecimento da estratosfera, SST
Todos eles são indicadores de como vão ser os próximos meses no nosso território, contudo o que por vezes acontece são que os sinais dados por cada variável são contraditórios, e isso por vezes estraga as previsões.
Eles não inventam nada (o problema do Stormy chama-se mais indice NAO e AO  ).
Por exemplo há uns tempos atrás havia sinais claros de um bloqueio a norte bem forte por sinal a menos de 144h, e contudo deu uma volta de 180º em 24 horas !


----------



## boneli (28 Dez 2012 às 01:03)

Caros colegas, voçês podem e devem falar no que vai na alma e pelo que venho lendo  básicamente aqui tem se falado quase sempre do mesmo....AA, monotonia tempo ameno para os primeiros dias, quinzena ou mês de Janeiro. 
Já alguem disse aqui que se os modelos mostram isso é porque a partir da próxima semana vamos ter um tempo assim. Mas se de facto vai ser tão monotono porque se fala sempre do mesmo? E se vai ser mesmo assim tão monotono (e acredito que vai) porque não esquecer até dia 1 esse tempo "enfadonho" e falar um pouco das 2 entradas que vamos ter até lá?   Sim porque dia 29 30 31 e 1 parecem que vão ser molhados pelo menos a Norte Do Tejo.
E depois a partir do dia 1 podemos lamentar, entristecer e zangar com os dias que ai vêm e que espero seja por poucos dias.    .

P.S- Não estou a criticar ninguém, estou apenas a dar a minha sincera opinião ou de certa forma tentar animar as hostes que já se estão a deixar vencer pelo AA...


----------



## GabKoost (28 Dez 2012 às 01:32)

Este AA, ao pé do do ano passado, é um verdadeiro menino.

Não vejo qual a razão para tanto stress. Novembro e Dezembro foram animados e chegamos a ter um evento verdadeiramente excepcional. 

Acerca da probabilidade de Janeiro ser um mês seco, não seria a primeira vez que acontece. Há sempre épocas assim que potenciam mais as geadas do que as chuvas.

Se me disserem que vamos ter um 1º trimestre de 2013 bastante seco aí sim, estaria preocupado. Contudo, depois do Dezembro satisfatório (pelo menos a Norte), se tiver um Janeiro seco, não vejo nada de anormal nisso.

Ainda faltam meses de Inverno pela frente e a inevitável primavera que costuma ser relativamente chuvosa.


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2012 às 02:05)

Aurélio, as cartas do CPC para a AO sao baseadas na anomalia latitudional da z1000, nao da z500.
Como tal nao detectam o padrao global/geral da circulacao polar, que é muito melhor captado a niveis superiores...acima dos 500hpa.

Se seguires o vortice polar na estratosfera, esse é um indicativo muito bom para o padrao atmosferico numa escala temporal e regional bastante alargada, e a tendencia unanime dos modelos é colocar um vortice enfraquecido, que geralmente está ligado a circulacao de bloqueio na troposfera.

A AO com base na z1000 é muito menos representativa do padrao global.

Outra maneira de obter o "estado" da atmosfera é a partir das anomalias da temperatura da agua do mar, que reflectem bem o tipo de circulacao sobre uma dada area ao longo dos 8-15 dias anteriores.

Para o inicio de Janeiro preve-se uma NAO positiva mas pouco acentuada ( z500) com um vortice polar em fase de desagregacao.







Pela Asia, e extendendo-se pelo Canadá, há uma situacao de circulacao mais bloqueada, e a presenca de uma estratosfera quente tende a estabilizar o perfil atmosferico, intensificando o arrefecimento continental, facto que deverá ser depois util ao desenvolvimento de corredores de ciclogenese no Japao, e aqui com mais interesse para nós, na Florida-Bermuda-Gronelandia.

No Geral espera-se que pelo Atlantico se mantenha este tipo de padrao pouco interessante até ao inicio de Janeiro, sendo que depois deverá chegar uma situacao mais activa com bloqueio a crescer no centro e cavados a evoluir pelos EUA e Europa.

A partir da 2a semana de Janeiro, e é se nao for mais cedo, entraremos numa fase tendencialmente  mais activa, e o padrao da SST indica que é provavel o establecimento de uma circulacao instavel de NW, para Pt continental.

PS- Desculpem a falta de acentos mas estou em Viena com teclado qwertz e n percebo grande coisa disto...


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2012 às 10:45)

stormy disse:


> Aurélio, as cartas do CPC para a AO sao baseadas na anomalia latitudional da z1000, nao da z500.
> Como tal nao detectam o padrao global/geral da circulacao polar, que é muito melhor captado a niveis superiores...acima dos 500hpa.
> 
> Se seguires o vortice polar na estratosfera, esse é um indicativo muito bom para o padrao atmosferico numa escala temporal e regional bastante alargada, e a tendencia unanime dos modelos é colocar um vortice enfraquecido, que geralmente está ligado a circulacao de bloqueio na troposfera.
> ...



Stormy pelo que dizes será uma situação mais favorável às regiões do Norte e Centro. Aliás será mais do mesmo do que se tem tido este mês e o GFS já mostra essa possibilidade acima das 300h.
Basicamente a seguir a este bloqueio que durará talvez uma semana, no inicio do ano, podemos voltar a ter entradas de Noroeste. Agora se os cavados descem ou não mais de latitude, é uma questão de aguardar pelos próximos capítulos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Dez 2012 às 11:04)

stormy disse:


> ... estou em Viena...




Sortudo 

(desculpem o _off topic_)

Na noite da passagem de Ano sempre vai chover?  Então e isso do AA estar cá em cima da PI? Quero dar um jantarinho no terraço da Ericeira. Não vai dar?


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2012 às 11:09)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Na noite da passagem de Ano sempre vai chover?  Então e isso do AA estar cá em cima da PI? Quero dar um jantarinho no terraço da Ericeira. Não vai dar?



Pois, no terraço não deve dar, vamos ter a repetição do que se passou na noite de Natal, com o atravessamento de uma frente associada a um cavado:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2012 às 12:06)

Já a 96 horas do novo ano e o GFS está um pouco diferente do ECM. Pelo GFS, choveria cerca de 3 mm, enquanto pelo ECM choveria cerca de 10 mm.  Penso que o GFS vai colar-se mais ao ECM ainda ontem colocava 0.1 mm e hoje já coloca 3 mm, está a aproximar-se do ECM.

A run das 00 do CFS http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&carte=0&mode=0&run=11 está bem interessante a partir de 11 de Janeiro, já o GFS não se vislumbra nada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2012 às 12:55)

Esta saida do gfs e muito boa para dia 31 e ja se vem mudanças para a segunda semana de janeiro...


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2012 às 13:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Esta saida do gfs e muito boa para dia 31 e ja se vem mudanças para a segunda semana de janeiro...



Em perspectiva um fim de ano chuvoso em especial mais a Norte/Centro, o IPMA já menciona para segunda feira chuva por vezes forte a Norte do sistema Montejunto/Estrela:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 31.dezembro.2012

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral pouco nublado
na região Sul até ao final da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões a partir da tarde, sendo por vezes
forte a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.*
Queda de neve acima dos 1400/1600 metros.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado
(10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste a partir da manhã, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral durante a
tarde e rodando gradualmente para noroeste. Nas terras altas, o
vento será moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se forte
(40 a 55 km/h) a partir da tarde, com rajadas até 80 km/h, rodando
para noroeste moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no fim do dia.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Atualizado a 29 de dezembro de 2012 às 10:58 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

ECMWF:






GFS:


----------



## Jota 21 (29 Dez 2012 às 16:05)

Maria Papoila disse:


> (desculpem o _off topic_)
> 
> Na noite da passagem de Ano sempre vai chover?  Então e isso do AA estar cá em cima da PI? Quero dar um jantarinho no terraço da Ericeira. Não vai dar?



Pois... Também estou a pensar ir jantar um pouco mais acima (Ribamar) e dar um salto à Ericeira por volta da meia-noite para ver, se houver, o fogo de artificio na praia... Se calhar não vai ser a noite mais apropriada, pois não?


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2012 às 16:23)

Jota 21 disse:


> Pois... Também estou a pensar ir jantar um pouco mais acima (Ribamar) e dar um salto à Ericeira por volta da meia-noite para ver, se houver, o fogo de artificio na praia... Se calhar não vai ser a noite mais apropriada, pois não?



Em princípio, à hora de jantar, a frente já terá praticamente deixado o litoral oeste.
A partir das 21h a precipitação já será maioritariamente a sul do Tejo:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2012 às 19:34)

Pode ser que seja o início da mudança, mas sinceramente duvido...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2012 às 21:39)

Para já, a relativamente poucas horas, a 2ª feira promete trazer mais uns bons milímetros de precipitação ao litoral norte e centro, com alguma democraticidade no que à distribuição da precipitação diz respeito.
Provavelmente mais a norte do que a sul, mas ainda assim a prometer uns 10 mm no Algarve.
Interessante, se atendermos que há 2 ou 3 dias não se vislumbrava chuva a sul.











*Parece que a passagem de ano vai ser bem regada!
Sendo assim, desejo desde já umas boas ENTRADAS no novo ano...
Façam por se manter activos - faz bem ao corpo e mente!*


----------



## raposo_744 (30 Dez 2012 às 09:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Parece que a passagem de ano vai ser bem regada!
> Sendo assim, desejo desde já umas boas ENTRADAS no novo ano...
> Façam por se manter activos - faz bem ao corpo e mente!*


----------



## CptRena (30 Dez 2012 às 10:46)

Depois da frente/chuva de véspera e dia de Ano Novo, parece que vem aí ar gélido de origem continental (NE) nos dias seguintes, com o estabelecimento do AA (Anticiclone dos Açores) sobre o NO da PI (Peninsula Ibérica) em crista para a Europa Central





©MetOffice UK


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Dez 2012 às 15:55)

Boas

Amanhã vou andar pela serra da Lousã. Há alguma probabilidade de nevar nos pontos mais altos da mesma(1100-1200m)?


----------



## David sf (30 Dez 2012 às 16:01)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Boas
> 
> Amanhã vou andar pela serra da Lousã. Há alguma probabilidade de nevar nos pontos mais altos da mesma(1100-1200m)?



É extremamente improvável, segundo o modelo WRF da MeteoGalicia, que até costuma ser muito optimista na previsão das cotas de neve, no momento em que ocorre precipitação, só nevará acima dos 1 400/ 1 600 m:


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2012 às 00:01)

Amanha teremos a passagem de uma frente em geral pouco activa, com bastante precipitacao estratiforme e mista no norte e no centro.

A partir das 18h chegará desde o Atlantico uma bolsa de ar mais energético, vindo nos niveis baixos e propagando-se por boa parte do pais a sul de Lisboa/Setubal, e em especial no litoral, com dew´s a aproximarem-se dos 15°C.

Os modelos colocam um padrao termodinamico favoravel á ocorrencia de algumas trovoadas localmente moderadas, das 20h até ás 05h já na madruagada do dia 1...

Há bastante instabilidade vertical, com bons gradientes e ar seco e frio em altura sob ar subtropical nos niveis baixos, resulnatando em CAPE 500-800 na costa e até perto de 1000 offshore e TT acima dos 55, sendo este CAPE essencialmente obtido nos niveis mais proximos á sfc, o que é favoravel a sistemas verticalmente extensos.
Em termos dinamicos há uns bons 30-45kts de shear até aos 8km, shear esse linear (speed shear), e uma boa bolsa de divergencia dos 500 aos 300hpa.

Podemos esperar especialmente nos distritos de Setubal, litoral de Beja e Faro, e com especial incidencia a SW de Sines-Faro, uma situacao de algumas trovoadas ou aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo e rajadas de vento até 60-75km.h, que podem adquirir alguma organizacao em segmentos arqueados, que potenciem localmente alguma situacao de maior risco de granizo/vento mais severos.


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2012 às 00:26)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada em 3 horas, run das 12z do ECMWF:






Nas últimas horas os modelos "atrasaram" ligeiramente a frente, parecia que o momento da passagem de ano já seria seco, mas as últimas previsões apontam para uma passagem de ano molhada nos distritos de Setúbal e Évora. Precipitação acumulada entre as 23:00 e as 0:00 de amanhã, run das 12z do WRF da MeteoGalicia:


----------



## Aboadinho (31 Dez 2012 às 00:27)

Não há (ainda?) alertas em Portugal. Não faria sentido, dadas as prespectivas? 
A Galiza está com amarelo para chuva e laranja para o mar:


----------



## Gongas (31 Dez 2012 às 01:02)

Aboadinho disse:


> Não há (ainda?) alertas em Portugal. Não faria sentido, dadas as prespectivas?
> A Galiza está com amarelo para chuva e laranja para o mar:



Sim realmente é estranho, segundo a previsao deles a frente será bastante activa, com chuva por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoadas e vento.


"Unha nova fronte fría moi activa afectaranos o día de Noitevella, deixando os ceos moi anubrados ou cubertos e precipitacións que irán cruzando Galicia de oeste a medida que avance o día, sendo persistentes e moderadas durante a tarde, mesmo localmente fortes e acompañadas de aparato eléctrico nas provincias atlánticas. Coa chegada do novo ano faranse máis ocasionais. As temperaturas mínimas ascenderán lixeiramente, quedando as máximas sen cambios significativos. Os ventos soprarán de moderados a fortes de compoñente sur durante o día, con refachos moi fortes no litoral e nas zonas altas. Co transcurso da tarde irán rolando a compoñente oeste e amainando."

FONTE: Meteo Galicia


----------



## dlourenco (31 Dez 2012 às 12:00)

tardaram mas cá estão


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2012 às 14:54)

Viseu, Coimbra, Leiria e Lisboa já estão também com aviso amarelo.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2012 às 21:34)

Surgem agora as primeiras células convectivas a oeste da costa ocidental, a sul de Peniche. *Possibilidade de aguaceiros moderados e de trovoadas nas regiões centro e sul durante a madrugada.*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2012 às 22:49)

Parece que afinal não teremos um período tão longo sem chuva!
Domingo e segunda já poderá chover no sul


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Dez 2012 às 22:54)

A run das 18z do gfs mais uma vez a cortar no frio
O AA dos Açores agora estende-se em crista até á europa central e para já nao se sabe quando a situaçao vai mudar...O ECMWF da uma pequena probablidade de chuva no sul no domingo-segunda feira mas no gfs nem ve-la... Resta esperar para ver e esperar que a partir de agora nao se  repita a situaçao do ano passado...


----------

